# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Current Episode Discussion II

## Bryan

The other one was reaching a large limit, so i thought we'd start off a knew one, by request.

----------


## Amz84

i thought todays episode was quite good but not as good as it could of been.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Cheers BB... the other one was getting far too long.

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah Cheers BB- like chris said the other one was getting long

----------


## Lennie

I liked Nicole and her acting partly bacause of the lines she had to say in this ch4 episode today - everything she said was true to Sam

Loved when she said 'A life sentence isnt enough for you, the women you have raped, are living a life sentence' - something along them lines she said, but it made a impact to the scene when she said that.

Liked the bit where Russ needed to know how many girls he raped - and Sam answered 6.

Sophie is still in the dark - once she finds out about him, she will be disgusted.

----------


## Bree

fab eppie today loved it 

roll on mondays eppie  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Em

Nicole was nowhere near as annoying this week! Lets just hope she doesnt return to her former self - I dont think she will though shes been affected too much. 

I could not feel any sympathy for Sam - he's only really concerned about himself - he could of saved them earlier by calling the police and didnt   :Angry:

----------


## Katy

it was so good. Such a moving episode. I really dont know how Carrie and Rob react. and Sophie. She sure picks the wrong men. I cant wait for mondays episode.

----------


## 9161leanne

it said in the daily star today
sophie tricks same on the 1st march when she pretends to run away with him only for him to walk into a trap with the police

----------


## Angeltigger

_Okay as I missed all weeks I will have a huge post for the whole week- so if I get the days mixed up I am sorry_

*Monday*
_I liked the scene with Mandy and becca- with becca saying she can not go and when Mandy nicked Tony keys._ 

_Like max telling OB to go away as he was talking to Mel- it best if she not near Max..._

*Tuesday*
_Loved Craig forgetting it was the same day- that what you get when your mum birthday is on the same day. Darlene was so bitchy..._ 

_Liked Steph and Carmon in Gosh and liked the way that Steph said to the women when she got her knife, fork and spoon out- what you looking at I have OCD and that he stayed to have some dinner_

_Loved the scene between J and becca- she can not make her mind- when Justin said why I not walk away I was like should go on thanâ¦_

*Wednesday*
_I think this was the day that Justin went to see Becca at school- loved it. Loves the way that steph told Craig what Darlene is like- it was so rude when they were saying at least you partner donât need to go to the doctors every other day._

*Thursday*
_Loved the phone Tony got saying that the man steeled his car... the argrment over the pit stops- loved darren putting Darlene in her place but it never worked_

*Friday*
_Best off all- becca being happy. Than she ran away with Jake as her daddy had a heart attack... and Justin was like I hope your dad (becca gone) okay- also loved justin changing his name to Lucy on becca phone_

_Sophie still doesnât know- she will go mad when she does and Nicole words about the life sentres..._ 

_What I donât understand was it not half term- or is it this week_

----------


## Katy

i think the Amy story is quite good, i just dont like the friend of hers. Tony was funy on the front of the paper. 

Jake looked so angry when he realised Becca still been taking her pill.

----------


## di marco

> Crap episode tonight with the crap characters in that I can't stand


looks like i didnt miss much then.......

----------


## Chris_2k11

> looks like i didnt miss much then.......


You did not miss a thing di marco. At all!

----------


## di marco

> You did not miss a thing di marco. At all!


looks like ill be bored tomorrow then when i watch it! tonights epi, how predictable was it when jake said he knew, talking about the pill, and becca thought he was talking about justin, that always happens  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Katy

i missed yesterdays episode as well. It was on in the Gym but couldnt concentrate on the treadmill and hollyoaks. 

Did i miss much?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed yesterdays episode as well. It was on in the Gym but couldnt concentrate on the treadmill and hollyoaks. 
> 
> Did i miss much?


No not really. I have to say I think it's been dire this week.

----------


## x Amby x

yeah i don't think its been as good this week, i liekd it on monday i think it was when Becca came back and her and Justin were together again, i thought that was sweet  :Wub:

----------


## x Amby x

what happened in tonights episode. I missed it! lol

----------


## di marco

> what happened in tonights episode. I missed it! lol


erm not much, mark was still trying to find out who jessica was seeing and made a list, then he thought it was joe and gilly admitted it was him, they had a fight, jessica came out and collapsed. sarah had her swimming competition and came 3rd and although she qualified her mum wasnt happy, she blamed it on rhys being there. cameron played his guitar in the dog and although he was annoyed at steph to start with for setting him up, in the end he was pleased about it. becca was meant to be going out with jake but she went to justins instead. thats about it i think

----------


## Petal

Far too much Jake, Becca, Olivia and Jessica and not enough Rhys, Sarah an Gilly.

----------


## di marco

> Far too much Jake, Becca, Olivia and Jessica and not enough Rhys, Sarah an Gilly.


olivia wasnt in it tonight was she?

----------


## 9161leanne

i think the rhys and sarah storyline is dull to be honest

----------


## di marco

> i think the rhys and sarah storyline is dull to be honest


me too, i dont like either character separately, i dont like them together and the story is boring!

----------


## x Amby x

> erm not much, mark was still trying to find out who jessica was seeing and made a list, then he thought it was joe and gilly admitted it was him, they had a fight, jessica came out and collapsed. sarah had her swimming competition and came 3rd and although she qualified her mum wasnt happy, she blamed it on rhys being there. cameron played his guitar in the dog and although he was annoyed at steph to start with for setting him up, in the end he was pleased about it. becca was meant to be going out with jake but she went to justins instead. thats about it i think


Ok thanks for telling me  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> Ok thanks for telling me


no problem, hope you found it useful  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

i thought it was quite a good episode. Mark was funny when he didnt believe Gilly. I hope Jessica is going to be alright. I am begining to warm to her character.

----------


## Petal

I don't like Jessica. Olivia was having a go at Gilly for seeing Jessica, but he was single, Jessica was the one who did the cheating. She should have come clean to Mark. She's  a cow for the way she's treated them both.

----------


## Katy

i thought it was a really good episode tonight. I liked the scenes with Sarah and Amy, it was so sweet, how scared did michaela look when sarah shouted at her on the stairs. 

Jessica has got to finish Mark shed be a better character without him. Hes an idiot.

----------


## Katy

haha, i thought Joe getting the meningitus jab was funny. I really like the set o students like Jessica, gilly Rhys and Olivia. I hated Gilly at the start but now hes my favourite character. 

Only downside was there was too much justin and Becca.

----------


## Petal

DEfinately need more Rhys, Gilly, Joe and less Becca and Justin.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well I thought that last week's episode were pretty poor like the previous week, mainly due to this Jessica/Gilly/Mark yawnfest still going on.  :Thumbsdown:  It looks like it might have came to a conclusion now though  :Cheer:  The only decent episodes last week were Thursday and Friday's in my opinion, with Sam's trial, the Owens, Steph & Cameron, and the stuff with Mel & O.B. The Justin/Becca storyline is becoming completely tedious for me and going on for far too long. Why is it that Hollyoaks insist on dragging storylines out for months on end?! They make a good storyline become a yawnfest by letting it go on and on!  :Mad:  We are in need of some Mandy, Tony, & Baby Grace I think  :Cheer:  Lets hope the three of them make an appearance this week!  :Smile:

----------


## Petal

Finally Mark has seen Jessica for what she really is. I do feel sorry for him even though he does annoy me a bit.

----------


## Chris_2k11

What on earth was Louise wearing tonight  :Sick:  and I wish Max would stop been so horrible about poor Mel  :Nono:

----------


## di marco

> What on earth was Louise wearing tonight  and I wish Max would stop been so horrible about poor Mel


was it that bad? i didnt notice! yeh max is being really horrid to mel, he should give her a chance. jessica is a right bitch, and why is this stupid storyline still going on, it needs to end right now! and does anyone think that amy might end up getting together with fletch (or possibly josh) or that they will try and chase over her? (just the feeling i got from last nights epi)

----------


## Florijo

I hate this storyline with the students - they are all so boring and I hate Jessica. 

Yeah, I got that feeling too about Amy and Josh/Fletch. Btw, how old are Josh and Fletch? Are they the same age as Justin, Nancy and Nicole?

----------


## Petal

I think they are trying to make Jessica the new Geri, but the actress who plays her can't pull it off.

Josh and Fletch are about Amy's age 14 but definately younger than Hannah and her mates.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Geri was brill. Jessica's just crap.  :Thumbsdown:  As is Olivia.  :Mad:

----------


## Em

Who was Geri again? Ive watched this from the start and cant remember her!

----------


## Florijo

> Who was Geri again? Ive watched this from the start and cant remember her!


She was this blonde student who used to live with Anna, Chloe and Alex. 

There is a picture of her here. http://www.bbc.co.uk/drama/merseybea...a_taylor.shtml

----------


## Em

Of course! now I remeber - thanks!

----------


## x Amby x

i thought tonights episode was good! I loved the bit when Liz came home early and J was trying to stall her! He kept hugging her and then pretended to fall down the steps, i was creasing up! Becca's hair was funny too! lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Becca's hair lmao  :Rotfl:  Yeah good eppy tonight!  :Smile: 

Amy & Michela's fight was pathetic though! The show's turning into Grange Hill!

p.s. I love your banner i-lov-joe-swash!

----------


## x Amby x

> p.s. I love your banner i-lov-joe-swash!


lol thanks! ill make you one if you want! Yeah Michaela and Amys fight was pointless, it wasn't even a good fight either! lol

----------


## di marco

that whole justin/becca scene was making me laugh when liz came back, especially when justin let becca go without telling her her hair was a mess lol! amy and michaelas fight was stupid!

----------


## Florijo

Liz may not be the best actress in the world but she has had some really funny moments. I can just imagine her face if she had of caught B and J.   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  If someone does end up catching them in bed, I hope it is Liz.   :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can just imagine her!  :Lol:  

"Justin, what's going on here?!  :Confused:  What were you doing with Mrs Dean upstairs?   :Confused:  And Becca, why are you half naked?  :Confused:  But I thought the only reason you were coming round here was to help Justin with his school work?  :Searchme:  Right, go on! Get out of my house you little tart! Taking advantage of my Justin like that!  :Angry:  I shall have you reported to the authorities immediately!"  :EEK!:  


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What was with Darren randomly putting on a stupid voice when he was talking to Louise tonight?! I've noticed he does this quite a lot. Pathetic.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## di marco

> What was with Darren randomly putting on a stupid voice when he was talking to Louise tonight?! I've noticed he does this quite a lot. Pathetic.


does he? i havent noticed.....

----------


## Chris_2k11

> does he? i havent noticed.....


You must have! He does it practically every episode.  :Thumbsdown:  Keep a look out tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## di marco

> You must have! He does it practically every episode.  Keep a look out tomorrow


i dont really pay much attention when darrens on tbh, ill make sure i watch for it tomorrow!

----------


## Petal

When do we get a break from Olivia and Jessica. They are just so dull.

----------


## Katy

i thought tonights episode was quite good, i felt really sorry for Nancy. Glad Becca and Justin got caught by Mandy. I thought the Olivia and Jessica scenes were alright tonight they were quite funny.

----------


## Petal

They have been on all this week, last week and I've tried to block it out but the week before that as well.

----------


## di marco

i really liked yesterdays epi. the steph/olivia/jessica scenes were actually quite good, i didnt really like olivia and jessica before, mainly because of the stupid mark/gilly storyline but now theyre being friends with steph i think theyve become a bit better. i didnt like the way justin spoke to mandy, yeh i understand that he wanted to be there for becca but thats not practical is it and mandy was only trying to help, he didnt have to snap at her, i felt so sorry for nancy when she found out, i thought she was going to shout i hate you at becca instead of hugging her lol! i bet beccas feeling well guilty about not going to see her dad when she said she did. i thought nancys acting in the scene where she found out was really good, and i think becca may have got some lessons in how to cry cos it was better than usual! the look mandy gave justin when she looked up and saw him was brill! cant wait to see what happens now that mandy knows about them

----------


## Chris_2k11

You idiot Louise.      :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode tonight. Really enjoyed it.  :Smile:  Trust Tony to ring the police.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

But on the whole, I think Hollyoaks has been a big letdown throughout March.  :Thumbsdown: 

Lets hope April shows some improvement!  :Smile:

----------


## Em

Oh. My. God.

i hads no idea he was going to do that! (Rhys sleeping with sarah's mom for those who didnt see)

I knew she came onto him but I figured he would say no!

Typical man.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i have given up on hollyoaks for the time being until it gets better but by the sound of that its still as bad

----------


## Em

Im enjoying it but that was just gross tonight!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't believe Kathy! Stupid Bitch!

----------


## harmaniac

kathy is unbelievable. its one thing testing rhys to see if he'd cheat. its completely another to sleep with him and show little remorse. the woman is crazy! 

poor sarah when she eventually finds out, which im sure she will...but what will mr barnes say i wonder??!   :Ponder:

----------


## x Amby x

I feel really sorry for Sarah! I think her and Rhys make a really cute couple! Kathy is horrible to do that, if my mother ever did that i'd never forgive her! Awwww and poor little Tom! bless him!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Jez/Joe -* Pointless, Boring, didn't even know what was going on?  :Confused:   :Thumbsdown:  

*Darren/Craig -* Pointless and Stupid. Why can't Hollyoaks just move on from their little feud!?  :Lweek:  

*Kathy/Rhys/Sarah -* Generally a good storyline.  :Smile:  But spoilt by Kathy's crap acting.  :Thumbsdown:  

*Max/Claire/Mel/OB/Tom -*  Great scenes  :Smile:  Decent actors  :Smile: 

Overall, an alright episode.

----------


## stacyefc

i think tom is so cute and i love the way max and ob really care for him.  how stupid of mel to put vodka into a can when a kids in the room

----------


## Petal

Mel was stupid but I think Max over reacted a bit.

Doesn't Kathy realise as soon as Sarah finds out the truth she'll lose her for good.

----------


## Florijo

I don't think Max over reacted at all. Mel was very stupid.

Kathy is a witch. I thought Sally Webster from Corrie was the mother from hell but she has got nothing on Kathy Barns!

----------


## Petal

Is anybody else liking Dom at the moment??

----------


## Chris_2k11

Can the scriptwriters not give Louise anything better than "I want a divorce Sean" 

She must say it about 10 times an episode!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Loved it when Mel thumped Liz tonight  :Big Grin:  Can't believe she's threw her out though. What a Cahhh!  :Mad:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Petal

Finally Sarah and Rhys got together. Just a shame they've had to ruin it with Rhys sleeping with Sarah's mum.

When is Tony going to treat Dom as his equal???

----------


## Chris_2k11

Haha how many times is this Tony's been arrested now?  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Haha how many times is this Tony's been arrested now?


lol i have no idea load i think but its just sooooo funny

----------


## di marco

well i missed todays epi!    :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Aww di marco it was a good un'!!

----------


## di marco

> Aww di marco it was a good un'!!


ill try and watch it sunday or get my gran to record it on sunday, i always seem to miss the good ones!  :Sad:  at least i was doing something interesting instead lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I feel so sorry for Mel...            :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> I feel so sorry for Mel...


i know so do i, its so hard to watch her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

not saw it lately whats happened to mel

----------


## Florijo

I feel sorry for Mel too. 

Grrrr, I hate Oliva. She is so annoying.   :Mad:

----------


## Florijo

> not saw it lately whats happened to mel


She is still on the booze. Clare caught her drinking on the job and then Max and OB got angry at her when Tom got drunk because he drank from the cola can that Mel had put vodka in. Then she got drunk and slept with some bloke who gave her some money for it. Then Liz threw her out and she is currently staying with OB but she is still drinking and OB is trying to help her.

----------


## di marco

i feel sorry for mel too. i also think that if shes going to overcome the drinking problem then ob shouldnt be bringing booze into the house

----------


## Florijo

OB means well but he is kind of making it worse as Mel does not want to stop drinking the booze for herself. If she does not want to give up the booze then it is all pointless. She needs to make the decision for herself as noone can force her to give it up.

----------


## di marco

> OB means well but he is kind of making it worse as Mel does not want to stop drinking the booze for herself. If she does not want to give up the booze then it is all pointless. She needs to make the decision for herself as noone can force her to give it up.


yeh she needs to decide herself, ob can help her but at the end of the day she needs to make the first step. if there wasnt any booze in the house then it might help cos atm ob only thought it was a small drink but the temptation is too great when mel knows that there is alcohol there to be drunk!

----------


## Em

I cant believe he hasnt said she should go to AA!

----------


## Florijo

She would never go to AA cos she does'nt want to stop drinking. If he suggested it she would get in a strop and he would apologise and that would be the end of it.

----------


## Petal

OB is a clever guy he must take off his rose tinted glasses and see that Mel needs professional help.

----------


## Em

I think OB needs to grow a backbone personally, after what happend with Tom I cant believe he is letting her in the house.

----------


## Florijo

Please, please, please Hollyoaks, get rid of Olivia and the other useless and pointless students. I can't stand them.

----------


## di marco

i missed it again last night! i really need to catch up on sunday lol!

----------


## Em

> Please, please, please Hollyoaks, get rid of Olivia and the other useless and pointless students. I can't stand them.


totally agree! Olivia is acting like a cow lately, shewas just miserable before and I just cant stand Jessica!

----------


## Bryan

so he pushed her in the middle of running away and getting ran over by Warren? man what a busy evening he had  :Big Grin:

----------


## sam23

> god Justin and Katy are soooo boring! she's blatantly been cast for looks over talent and taaalks soo sloooowly, it drives me mad.


My thoughts exactly, she shows no emotion what so ever in her acting (thats if you can call it acting) she talks slowly in one tone all the time!  i think if her character won the lottery she would act the same as if her best mate died!

----------


## Abbie

> so he pushed her in the middle of running away and getting ran over by Warren? man what a busy evening he had


lol I was thinking that, so in one evening he tried to kill someone and then afterwards nearly got killed himself!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by bondboffin
> 
> 
> so he pushed her in the middle of running away and getting ran over by Warren? man what a busy evening he had 
> 
> 
> lol I was thinking that, so in one evening he tried to kill someone and then afterwards nearly got killed himself!


And thats just a quiet day for justin burton lol

----------


## Katy

so CLaires got Katy and Justins the ransom, i can't wait for tonight.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks hit over the 2 million mark on Monday which is really good, hope it does the same tonight !  :Smile:

----------


## Katy

That's pretty impersssive for Hollyoaks. 

Loved Darren inthe pub with Sarah Ryhs and Frankie taking about the ex, the lover and the motehr, talk about awkward. Darren gets some brilliasnt lines.

----------


## Bryan

good episode last night, great acting from James Sutton, what a fitting end to the McDean storyline, we all knew it could never last. 

Hannah Tointon's  acting ruined some of the scenes though last night  :Thumbsdown:  

But on the whole really enjoying Hollyoaks at the moment  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Omg I am getting really addicted to Hollyoaks.. the past few weeks I personally think has been fantastic! I had a feeling Claire wasn't out of the way! It was the music which did it for me  :Ninja:  How spooky.. lol.. Loved how they showed us her next victim.. Just love it all it's all soooo good!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

its a great show once you get into it spicy, far more superior to the other soaps imo

----------


## Chris_2k11

OK episode tonight, brilliant last scene with Josh and Hannah though. I've really warmed to the Ashworth family lately.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah, they're a good family, poor Josh he only wanted to help Hannah and no-one was listening to him  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Loved the Hannah stuff tonight, it brought me to tears, shame about the normal theme tune for the credits though and then back to an emotional scene, it inda ruined the mood, if you like, for me

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I was just going to say that I totally agree with you the music should've stayed  :Sad:  so sad though, poor Hannah  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I feel sorry for rhys also, the way his family used him to get her locked up and now he feels that hannah will hate him for something that he knew nothing about.

I think they did a good job when hannah and rhys were talking about when they were younger, how hannah said she had never been happy and she remembered every put down from her brothers or something that her parents did that made her feel worthless, all this could be a combining factor to her disease

----------


## Katy

Its a tragedy i'm in Wales and Bangor has no Channel 4 signal, i don't know how i'll cope. The only way i can think of is to get mum to tape and send them to me. I'll have to check S4C surely they show Hollyoaks sometime of day.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

What two fantastic episodes from Hollyoaks - Emma Rigby has been absolutely exceptional as Hannah - i was in tears with her scene with Rhys when she told him she remembered he called her "ugly" when they were younger...very very sad but brilliantly acted - the whole Ashworth family have improved with this storyline too - the storyline is being handled so well and the pace is just right, this story deserves an award, it really does!

----------

Chris_2k11 (27-09-2007)

----------


## eastenders mad

what does people think about Danny valentine has he had plastic surgery?
He looks like a fish and looks gay aswell.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> What two fantastic episodes from Hollyoaks - Emma Rigby has been absolutely exceptional as Hannah - i was in tears with her scene with Rhys when she told him she remembered he called her "ugly" when they were younger...very very sad but brilliantly acted - the whole Ashworth family have improved with this storyline too - the storyline is being handled so well and the pace is just right, this story deserves an award, it really does!


Credit has to go to Emma Rigby who has played this role brilliantly. It just goes to show how family banter such as a brother calling his little sister ugly when they were kids.  Although I don't think this was the begining of the eating disorder problem it should a true realism effect on what the anorexia can have on a family.

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, chris appearing at the end- that was great!  :Lol:  where's he been anyway? did he just go home for the holidays?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mercedes and Carmel on the survival course last night was good  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> Mercedes and Carmel on the survival course last night was good


Lol that was very funny, I missed the beginning so when I came in I was very very confused  :Lol:

----------


## LostVoodoo

i was surprised when i saw the girl from Drop Dead Gorgeous in Hollyoaks yesterday. not that she was in it, but her acting was suddenly awful! over-EMPHASISING every OTHER word ALL the TIME. hope she gets better...

----------


## sam23

I've always thought she isn't a very good actress in drop dead gorgeous, but she looks the part! you could really believe she could be a model so it make up for her bad acting. 

However, I think hollyoakes need to be careful employing people just for their looks. I think hollyoakes is the best soap on T.V but actresses such as Amy, Sarah, Katie and now Beth really does make the show look as though it is just a sexy cast and not a good show with quality actors.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Unfortunately I have to agree with both of you. She reminds me a bit of Katie  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ...I've never seen drop dead gorgeous but she can't act!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Good to see Mercedes put in her place last night!

----------


## Katy

DEefinitly Carmel was right to tell her she was really out of order. I think Danny and JEss have had it now though with the McQueens on their backs. I thought the carbon monoxide episodes were brilliantly done. It was a good week for Hollyoaks. I am not to keen on Beth though, she could grow on me i suppose. I am glad Gilly is back. Oh and Tom and OB were so cute in the scene where he were crying over steph and OB said real men don't cry and Tom replied you did when we saw Charlottes Web. That had me in stithes.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ste and amy still living together alone, surely sarah or mike should be back by now, wasnt mike only going for a week?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rhys face at the end!!! although Beth didn't look that shocked to me  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Sarahs birthday today, and she says shes going out with friends from college? sorry but has sarah even been to college yet she left just as freshers week was beginning for the modelling job in london which she just got back from today, am i missing something when exactly did she meet all these college friends?

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I was away all this week! I have to get up early to watch the omnibus!  :Lol:  Sounds like I missed alot!

----------


## Abbie

I was so shocked at Steves dad!!!!!!!!!!! Been quite an interesting week for hollyoaks

----------


## Katy

Stes dad was vile. He was right when he said he knew how not to be a dad. I love AMy Ste and the baby they make a really good little family unit. 
I really enjoyed the scenes at the funeral and Newt. 

CAn't believe Darren lost 20 000;. What a plank.

----------


## Abbie

I know I really like Amy ste and the baby too, I just hope ste doesnt do anything stupid to ruin it, but now we have seen what his dad is like I dont think he will

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im finding it a bit boring at the minute, hopefully things will pick up soon

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I know I really like Amy ste and the baby too, I just hope ste doesnt do anything stupid to ruin it, but now we have seen what his dad is like I dont think he will


well he was being a bit scary with Micheala, wasn't he? so i'm guessing not all is rosy.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I know I really like Amy ste and the baby too, I just hope ste doesnt do anything stupid to ruin it, but now we have seen what his dad is like I dont think he will
> 
> 
> well he was being a bit scary with Micheala, wasn't he? so i'm guessing not all is rosy.


I know thats what I thought, but maybe I thought stes dad had something to do with it

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a great episode tonight, nice to see some old faces again and also a mention of Mandy and Jambo!! Liked Izzy & Jacqui's little chat, i thought it was really well done. Tony's speech was good too, as was Steph/Max. Nothing much happened but it was still nice to hear a few mentions of the past, something Hollyoaks doesn't often do. Proof that you don't need big dramatic stunts to pull off a good episode!

Only fault was i thought there could have been a mention from Izzy about Becca. they were good mates from what i remember.

----------


## Katy

It wasa great way of bringing back old faces. Goives the soap a bit of reality which doesnt happen very often. 

Did you see the look on Jacquis face when she found out about TEssie and Tony's news. She wasnt very impressed

Thank the lord for 4OD, i can now get a daily fix of HollyOaks. All is well.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mercedes has to be the biggest slapper walking. shes such a selfish bitch i cant believe she slept with Tony. Russ had a lucky escape.

----------


## Abbie

> Mercedes has to be the biggest slapper walking. shes such a selfish bitch i cant believe she slept with Tony. Russ had a lucky escape.


 :EEK!:   :EEK!:  I missed todays going to download from 4od But I mean yeah..Mercedes but tony!!!

----------


## Katy

Russ really did have a lucky escape. Mercedes is just a tart. I am liking Tina in this new job and the new careers guy. Michaela is so funny. 
I don't get why Josh is so against Beth staying. He is being a right twit about it.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

That guy who works with Tina is a right leech!  :Stick Out Tongue:  That last episode with the chairs made me feel so angry! She needs to teach him a lesson  :Nono:   :Ninja:

----------


## Chris_2k11

What happened to Jake's gardening job? after tonights ep i reckon that spoiler about him and Nancy is gonna be true.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dodgy acting all round tonight unfortunately! The usual suspect (Katy) and also in the hospital Calvin, Warren and Carmel weren't very good either.

----------


## Katy

Katy is awful, she is so bad you think she wil get better buit she never does. Its that high pitched WARREN that she does. 

I think Carmel and Calvin will be really good together, if they ever get the chance to give it a go.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I watched the omnibus today and found it a bit boring, not that much is keeping me interested at the mo, hopefully things will pick up a bit soon

----------


## Katy

I found that to about last week. Also the bit at the end where Hannah turned up and the had surprised Beth for her birthday was so predictable what was going to happen. 

Going off topic slightly, would that rant place be like the most awful situation to be in. I could not think of anything worse.

----------


## tammyy2j

So what happened to Ste? Did Warren kill him?

Has Amy returned home?

----------


## hoppy_001

no we havent yet seen what happens to ste or amy it was all about hannah really yeterday.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

we havent saw much of amy since she found out ste stole warrens credit card. 

jakes such a hypocrite he can stay out all night but when nancy does it when its actually an occasion (hannahs first night out after the hospital) she gets threats thrown at her, nancy should get rid of that waistband

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Totally! Jeez talk about emotional blackmail  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Poor Nancy.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and then tonight jake locks her in the flat and takes her mobile and keys causing her to miss her assesment at college what a prat

----------


## Chris_2k11

This Jake/Nancy storyline could actually be brilliant if handled well.

----------


## Katy

That was brilliant, Carmel and mercy and Jacqui in the spa. Shes such a sweety. 

" this isnt waterproof mascara" 

I think the Jake and Nancy story could be really good.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I find this baby thing with Jacqui totally ridiculous, if Mercedes had agreed to have the child for her was Jacqui planning to eventually tell the kid she wasn't really its mum or what? For once i'm on Mercedes side, Jacqui's just thinking of herself. and then theres Myra and Tina both offering to have a baby for her just like that and shes like "aww would you really do that for me, yeh ok thanks i really appreciate it"  :Confused:  Its all a bit far fetched if you ask me, none of its been thought through at all.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think jake is getting very paranoid, now that nancy is getting into the teaching carreer the same as becca,

he is getting de ja vu's with little things such as nancy giving newt extra lessons, its bringing back becca tutoring justin - the start of the affair

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why are they turning all the mcqueens into sluts. it is so unrealistic, for a start tina would never cheat she is holier than thou, and russ has been cheated on and knows how much it hurts so therefore he wouldnt do it to dom he has made himself actually worse than mercedes as he slept with her sister and is friends with dom (him and warren were never friends).

so whats the mcqueen score card now

mercedes - jacqui's b/f tony
tina - mercedes ex russ
carmel - jacqui's husband alek

and there was also a spark between russ and carmel


anyway now onto the ashworths, how obvious is it that beth and rhys still have feelings for each other and in the process of them both trying to get over those feelings gilly and sarah are both going to end up gettting hurt,

hannah's making friends with justin and katy - wonder how nancy will take that when she finds out

by the way what does rhys look like with that hat on

----------


## Chris_2k11

> why are they turning all the mcqueens into sluts. it is so unrealistic, for a start tina would never cheat she is holier than thou, and russ has been cheated on and knows how much it hurts so therefore he wouldnt do it to dom he has made himself actually worse than mercedes as he slept with her sister and is friends with dom (him and warren were never friends).
> 
> so whats the mcqueen score card now
> 
> mercedes - jacqui's b/f tony
> tina - mercedes ex russ
> carmel - jacqui's husband alek
> 
> and there was also a spark between russ and carmel


well said. they're really starting to ruin the family with all these stupid affairs and one night stands.

----------


## Katy

It is highly unrealistic the whole Tina thing, she wold never cheat. Its dead out of character.

----------


## Chris_2k11

the acting and storylines are all over the place at the moment, nothing of any interest is happening. i think the show has hit a bit of a bad patch. time for some new ideas soon

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I agree that it has hit a bad patch - but it's been consistently good all this year..so I think a bad patch for the show is expected.

The whole Tina storyline was just dismal I'm afraid - the character irritates me so much with her whining, and the teacher can't act for toffee. 

I was shocked when Tina cheated on Dom too! I thought she was one of the decent McQueen girls, who wouldn't cheat, but I agree with Katy, it's totally out of character for Tina and I don't like the direction they've taken with her character. 

Overall, been quite dissapointed with the show this week...

Plus all the McQueen girls cheating on their partners is so unoriginal - HO, please think of new and original ideas!

----------


## sarah42000

I agree! There is nothing going on just now that is interesting me. Personally, im fed up looking at the Ashworths, I dont like Dom and Tina, i cant stand Jake and Nancy, never could, but even more so now that there shoved down my throat every night. We need to see more Louise and Warren, Max and OB, Steph, little Tom, Zac and people like that. Even Calvin, he was so sweet tonight with Carmel. I even like John Paul again, now that the whole drama with him and Craig is finalllllllllllly over

I absolutely love the McQueens (with the exception of Tina), The E4 ep tonight just reminded me how much. They need to stop them sleeping with each others husbands and just have them go back to wha there best at, sticking up for each other, and just being the McQueens!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I want it to be consistently good like 2006 where you wouldn't miss an episode. Theres too many rushed storylines and crap acting going on at the minute. they have nothing coming up that we can look forward too. All the cheating with the McQueens is doing nothing, its just ruining each one of them. Fair enough we know Mercedes is a slapper but why try and turn the rest of them into one?

----------


## Abbie

> the acting and storylines are all over the place at the moment, nothing of any interest is happening. i think the show has hit a bit of a bad patch. time for some new ideas soon


Yeah I have to agree, I used to never want to miss it and even when I dont have much time for TV which is still now but I just dont mind if I miss it. Something interesting needs to happen, hopefully something good will happen over christmas

----------


## Katy

Thought the stuff with Darren and the load shark was goodk he really has got himself into a bad patch. I think that Jake is being so patheitic about the whole Nancy thing, that prank with the tap was just babyish.

----------


## Abbie

I really dont like what they are doing to Jake

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I really dont like what they are doing to Jake


Yeah, I'll second that!  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

He just seems so.......well not him!!! I mean what has brought it on and why?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think its pretty realistic actually, he started to get paranoid when nancy started to teach, he doesnt want history to repeat itself after becca being a teacher and cheating on him with pupil justin burton, and now nancy is giving private lessons to newt and thats how the affair started with B and J.

So his paranoia is starting up slowly it started when she first started the college and was staying at the union with friends hes scared he is going to lose her and its gradually building to the extreme where he is going OTT

----------


## Abbie

> i think its pretty realistic actually, he started to get paranoid when nancy started to teach, he doesnt want history to repeat itself after becca being a teacher and cheating on him with pupil justin burton, and now nancy is giving private lessons to newt and thats how the affair started with B and J.
> 
> So his paranoia is starting up slowly it started when she first started the college and was staying at the union with friends hes scared he is going to lose her and its gradually building to the extreme where he is going OTT


Well your right there and its does make sense now that I think about it.
I havent been watching it continuously and its jusy when I think of Jake and whats going on at the moment, it just doesnt seem like him if that makes sense

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i think its pretty realistic actually, he started to get paranoid when nancy started to teach, he doesnt want history to repeat itself after becca being a teacher and cheating on him with pupil justin burton, and now nancy is giving private lessons to newt and thats how the affair started with B and J.
> 
> So his paranoia is starting up slowly it started when she first started the college and was staying at the union with friends hes scared he is going to lose her and its gradually building to the extreme where he is going OTT


I agree, atleast theres an excuse for it all and he hasnt just turned on her like this for no reason. its one thing i can actually give Hollyoaks credit for at the minute.

----------


## Abbie

Well its a reason for his behaviour but there is no excuse for treating a woman that badly

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Simon i can see why Gilly and Max jumped the conclusions. Jake was horrible i really hate his character now. It wasnt so long ago he was ostrichised for killing Calvin's mother.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the difference is jake did do it and drove off and left her without giving her a second thought, whereas simon is an innocent man driven to attempted suicide because of gilly, max and jake when it had nothing to do with jake

----------


## lizann

Poor Simon they were awful I really hate Jake and Gilly

----------


## Chris_2k11

Absolutely lousy Hollyoaks lately. The Simon storyline has been rushed and poorly thought out, a wasted opportunity for Hollyoaks to tackle the taboo subject of paedophilia.

----------


## Bryan

Just caught the omnibus, great set of episodes this week!

Loved the Simon storyline, what idiots are Jake and Gilly!? The sooner Beth dumps him and gets with Rhys the better!

And oh my god, what is going to happen to Jack!?

----------


## Chris_2k11

what happened last night i was out?

----------


## Bryan

> what happened last night i was out?


Jack discovered that Darren had robbed and pawned Frankie's jewellery and Warren told him that Dareen had gambled away his share in The Dog. Jack walked off and had a heart attack.

----------

Chris_2k11 (22-12-2007)

----------


## Katy

mondays episode is great, i watched it on first look. 

I have really been enjoying hollyoaks recently.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Remember everyone no Hollyoaks till Wednesday, but dont worry we get a triple bill from 5:15  :Thumbsup:

----------

Bryan (24-12-2007)

----------


## Bryan

> Remember everyone no Hollyoaks till Wednesday, but dont worry we get a triple bill from 5:15


bring on Wednesday! wooo!  :Big Grin:  

I was getting confused as the website said its on today, but then the tv guides didn't have it in! I think they should have made the effort to fit in episodes today and tomorrow, after all it's becoming one of their best shows!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I'd be lying if i said i was enjoying Hollyoaks at the minute, I dunno what it is I just cant get into it. The xmas episodes were so average compared to all the drama last year with Max nearly dying. Im not really bothered about the Myra/Niall story, same with Tina becoming Jacqui's surrogate. I like the stuff with the Osbournes and the pub though mainly due to Frankie, I never tire of watching her, a very good actress. Im gonna miss Jess when she leaves too, shes turned into a much better character since Olivia went out of it.

----------


## Abbie

Well I can say the same thing, I cant get into hollyoaks the way I was, I have watched it properly for a few months now  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

Watched it tonight.................oooo so Jess has left?
shame, kinda liked her

----------


## Chris_2k11

Dont like Samantha Giles in this at all and whats her accent supposed to be???

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Watched today and yesterday's episodes for the first time in a few months and what the hell has happened to Jake? He's got a character transplant...never seen him like this before. 

I quite like the character that Samantha Giles is playing.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

What character is Samantha Giles playing?

Argh Jake is such an..idiot! He makes me so angry! (Although that shows that Kevin Sacre is a good actor). Ringing the police then at the end lying about all that stuff to Nancy. Poor Newt he didn't really know what to say...I think Frankie was too harsh on Nancy. Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What character is Samantha Giles playing?


Danny and Lauren's mam. The accent is ridiculous!  :EEK!:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

exactly what sort of accent is she meant to be portraying?

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao I actually don't have a clue! Yorkshire?? Bradford maybe?

----------


## Abbie

:Rotfl:  lol I think its funny

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol it is funny but she sounds so stupid "ellooo sausagee!" haha

----------


## Kirsty :]

*Haha I agree. Her voice is a bit annoying tbh and I don't like her character much.....I'm new to all this forum stuff so if my posts are dull and pointless I am sorry lol :]*

----------


## Abbie

Heya welcome to the forum and its okay, not your fault your just saying what you think
I also kinda find her annoyong at the moment she isnt that bad she waiting for her to do something yet

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kathy is pathetic, cant wait till she leaves

----------


## *-Rooney-*

carmel is actually bordering on annoying at the moment, she seems to believe since she is dating a cop that ultimately makes her one

----------


## Katy

i like Carmel, when she was trying to break up Rhys and Ste it was great. Hope Amy doesnt get in trouble for the drugs. 

Any one else notice the Mike Zoe chemistry at the end when they were talking about films. Kathy didnt i don't think.

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha that was quite funny. good to see old tart getting locked up  :Big Grin:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Carmel was fab making a citizens' arrest.  :Big Grin:  Glad to see mad Kathy go...I thought she left ages ago, but she suddenly reappeared! Please tell me this is the last time we'll see this character?!

----------


## Abbie

Well I havent watched Hollyoaks in a while, but lol I liked it tonight and great to see that to Kathy

----------


## *-Rooney-*

cant believe rhys suspected hannah and then beth, has he forgotten beth is in thailand, how can she hand deliver something and throw bricks from THAILAND

----------


## Katy

He's a bit of an idiot at times is Rhys. I was glad it was Kathy i am also glad its sorted now and didnt drag on that long. brilliant seeing her getting put in that police car MIIIIIIKE !!!!!!

----------


## di marco

> Glad to see mad Kathy go...I thought she left ages ago, but she suddenly reappeared! Please tell me this is the last time we'll see this character?!


havent written on here in ages but i was thinking that, hopefully thats the last we see of kathy, she really annoys me!

----------


## Abbie

Kathy is just insane, Ive never liked her, I dotn think shes that good either

----------


## di marco

> Kathy is just insane, Ive never liked her, I dotn think shes that good either


i agree, shes boring to watch and the actress is awful

----------


## Abbie

You know what, I used to really like Kris but now....I just cant stand him, he makes me so angry and just annoys me

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Same. Kris is so full of himself now! 

Glad Kathy's left, she always annoyed me!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kathy is one of Hollyoaks worst characters (and actresses) ever for me, ive never liked her.

----------


## di marco

omg why oh why was kathy back today? i thought we had got rid of her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

although i have to say i did enjoy the bit when Amy was telling Ste's mum all about Kathy and her antics - taking leah off her, terrorising the neighbours and spending the previous night in the cells lol

----------


## Abbie

So Mike and Zoe........... that will be interesting to see how it works out

----------


## Kirsty :]

Yeahh, but weren't Mike and Zoe kissing in the Living Room? And the last we saw of Sarah she was asleep on the sofa wasn't she. That's a bit risky isn't it? Lol.  :Smile:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

actually come to think of it, your right i never thought of that. another continuinity mistake by the directors i think

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not sure what to think of the Mike and Zoe thing, its came a bit out of nowhere for me

----------


## Abbie

> Yeahh, but weren't Mike and Zoe kissing in the Living Room? And the last we saw of Sarah she was asleep on the sofa wasn't she. That's a bit risky isn't it? Lol.


Oh yeah good point, but at the end they were in the bedroom
Sarah isnt going to be happy she was upset that her parents were splitting anyway




> Im not sure what to think of the Mike and Zoe thing, its came a bit out of nowhere for me


Well Zoe had been living with him and liked him, its Mikes reaction that came out of nowhere

----------


## di marco

> actually come to think of it, your right i never thought of that. another continuinity mistake by the directors i think


i think sarah was in her room when they kissed cos i think mike came back into the living room and said she was passed out or something so i think maybe he took her to her bedroom? dont really know though

----------


## di marco

> Im not sure what to think of the Mike and Zoe thing, its came a bit out of nowhere for me


i agree, it just sort of started this week, like they thought it should happen to tie in with kathy leaving, it didnt really progress i dont think

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> Im not sure what to think of the Mike and Zoe thing, its came a bit out of nowhere for me
> 
> 
> i agree, it just sort of started this week, like they thought it should happen to tie in with kathy leaving, it didnt really progress i dont think


exactly i mean they'd never even spoken before she made friends with Sarah had they?

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> ...


i dont think so, i didnt even think she was that good friends with sarah either

----------


## Katy

Its brilliant i can't believe they slept togther Sarah and Amy will go mental.

----------


## di marco

> Its brilliant i can't believe they slept togther Sarah and Amy will go mental.


i cant believe they slept together in amys bed!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

how do you know it was amys bed and not mikes?

----------


## di marco

> how do you know it was amys bed and not mikes?


1) cos it was a single bed (i think) and 2) it looked like amys bedroom. maybe im wrong but zoes using amys bed atm

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> Its brilliant i can't believe they slept togther Sarah and Amy will go mental.
> 
> 
> i cant believe they slept together in amys bed!


 :EEK!:  I forgot that it was Amys bed  :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

I know i didnt think of that either. Not managed to see tonights yet.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well done Jack for telling Darren where to go

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Katy
> ...


That would make the situation even worse if they find out where

----------


## lizann

Anyone else think Mike Barnes is hot or is it just me.

I like him and Zoe together after all Kathy slept with Rhys. Amy and Sarah will go mental when they find out.

Someone please buy Michaela some new clothes

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Anyone else think Mike Barnes is hot or is it just me.


Yeah, I think Mr Barnes is rather nice.... :Wub:

----------


## Katy

me to he's loverly. 

Mr Hollyoaks was a bit of fun. I think Michaela will be in deep trouble now myra knows about her doing weed.

----------


## Kirsty :]

Awww I don't see Mike Barnes as hot..I'm 16 so that may be why lol
Although I do like Newt...he's rather hot  :Smile: 
I seem to be one of few though!  :Sad: 

I missed Hollyoaks tonight!
Gutted
Sunday it is  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

aww I found that quite touching with Jack and Darren at the end  :Embarrassment:  lol

----------


## Katy

poor old charlie and Nancy, I dont feel for Jake at all, he's such a loser. What is his problem taking the phone.

----------


## lizann

Poor baby Charlie so Justin is the daddy and not Jake. I feel for Nancy, Charlie and Jake's mother Frankie and even Justin but not Jake he is an ass. I can't stand Katy

----------

StarsOfCCTV (23-01-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

So long OB you will be missed.

For me with OB gone with annoying airhead Summer Hollyoaks gone downhill.

Poor Hannah, Sarah embarrased her

----------


## Abbie

> So long OB you will be missed.
> 
> For me with OB gone with annoying airhead Summer Hollyoaks gone downhill.


I know what you mean, but it was still nice to see him get someone he wanted

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh how much longer must nancy be brainwashed by jake, i so hope she and charlie get away from him - since now legally him or any of the deans have no right to him. 

how touching was that when justin was by his hospital bed explaining why he had to leave him, because he loved him (crying)

----------


## Katy

I think the Jake Nancy scenes are really disturrbing. 

I cant believe OB has gone.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what exactly does niall expect to achieve from what hes doing to michaela, sure hes angry because he thinks myra gave him up without a second thought and never looked back but injecting michaela with heroine, he could have killed her. i get it he wants the family to split or at least have problems but does he think thats gonna leave a space for him at the end of the day. at least jacqui is suss about the guy, she is the only one.

We havent saw much of nancy and jake which means they will be in for a good storyline as there wedding was brought forward to valentines wasnt it, somehow i get the feeling everything wont go plain sailing, oh i hope she gets away from that control freak id love to see his face if nancy took charlie and went he would have nothing.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> what exactly does niall expect to achieve from what hes doing to michaela, sure hes angry because he thinks myra gave him up without a second thought and never looked back but injecting michaela with heroine, he could have killed her. i get it he wants the family to split or at least have problems but does he think thats gonna leave a space for him at the end of the day. at least jacqui is suss about the guy, she is the only one..


i know, i really thought i'd missed something in that storyline. i know we know that Niall is Myra's son but does the 'audience' know yet, or do they just think he's some random weirdo?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

the audience know about it, found out at xmas

----------

LostVoodoo (10-02-2008)

----------


## LostVoodoo

ah right, thanx. i was on holiday over xmas. still doesn't explain why he wants to inject micheala is herion though!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

> ah right, thanx. i was on holiday over xmas. still doesn't explain why he wants to inject micheala is herion though!


I know but I think he is trying to get through Myra with her own kids and he is closer to Micheala so she is more influenced by him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Am I the only one who thought the dress that Jake bought Nancy was hidious,

----------


## LostVoodoo

yes it indeed was. it made her look about 45.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

especially that thing on her head  OMG poor nancy she looked like the saddest woman on the world not the happiest (she could be her something blue)

----------


## Abbie

Jake and Nancy  :Thumbsdown:   It just keeps getting worse

----------


## lizann

I cant believe she married him even Steph knows something is wrong. Jake is horrible. I hope Nancy and baby Charlie leave him.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

not to be a stick in the mud but isnt that a spoiler?

----------


## Abbie

Im watching the catch up, I cant believe Nancy hasnt stood up to him more, its really unlike her

----------


## Abbie

Ive watching the omnibus, and I cant believe they got married, their wedding was more like a funeral/wake rather than a wedding, it had a real depressing feel to it.
Nancy, bless her, she is so unhappy and not herself

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im watching it at the moment, i couldnt believe it when he took her earring out and said its not appropriate. how sad does nancy look

----------


## Abbie

> im watching it at the moment, i couldnt believe it when he took her earring out and said its not appropriate. how sad does nancy look


I know! I really dont like Jake now, and to be honest dont see how he can ever recover from this, I think he needs some kind of help, he really has lost it

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I think Steph suspects something now
I cant believe Jake just did that, attacking Nancy and I dont want to think what would happen if Steph hadnt came in

----------


## *-Rooney-*

right im confused, since when can a non blood member (even if he is non- biological father) ban a blood relative from a childs hospital bed, like jake did to nancy. Its not like the hospital believe jake is the father they are the ones who found out he wasnt

----------


## Abbie

Maybe its cos he is condisered as his gaurdian  :Searchme:  So has the final say in some werid way in their eyes?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I thought they were both his guardian though?

----------


## lizann

> right im confused, since when can a non blood member (even if he is non- biological father) ban a blood relative from a childs hospital bed, like jake did to nancy. Its not like the hospital believe jake is the father they are the ones who found out he wasnt


I think Jake is named on the birth cert as Charlie's father and he is the legal guardian.

Were Jake and Becca still married or divorced at the time of her death?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im pretty sure they were still married, cant remember them getting a divorce

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was glad when justin told katy he had changed his mind about helping nancy get custody, then she managed to manipulate him to change his mind back.

She is such a little princess but i dont see what her problem is it isnt like he is fighting for custody for charlie for himself,

----------


## Abbie

> i was glad when justin told katy he had changed his mind about helping nancy get custody, then she managed to manipulate him to change his mind back.
> 
> She is such a little princess but i dont see what her problem is it isnt like he is fighting for custody for charlie for himself,


I know that was annoying, good epsiode though tonight, very intresting and more exciting than its been lately

----------


## miccisy

Liked the episode tonight. Quite good to see that Darren eventually stuck up for his dad even if he ended up getting shot. 
Should kill off that Louise. Cant stand her

----------


## *-Rooney-*

lets hope that bullet kills him eh, cos we all know if it doesnt he is gonna milk this till jack is dead.

Poor Newt, I liked louise especially when she was talking to him after he wet himself.

that was great of warren eh coming up to get louise out of there.......what about the rest of them was he just gonna leave them to get killed?

----------


## tammyy2j

Well done Newt and Darren finally some courage.

I feel sorry for Frankie and Jack.

I thought annoying Louise or even Katy would get shot and die  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  I was so shocked about Darren, really good epsiode though

----------


## *-Rooney-*

What happened to darren?

----------


## tammyy2j

> What happened to darren?


He got shot by Warren's mates who were robbing The Dog trying to save Jack

I'm glad Justin is now helping Nancy 

Poor Barnesy his affair with Zoe is out  :Thumbsup:  

Amy needs to see how bad Ste really is

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i cant believe how naive amy is about ste, she wont let anyone say a bad word about him and believes everything he says, yet he went out of his way to embarass her and her family at her daughter's first birthday - not very respectful now is it (and all because mike was looking out for amy with her money rather than let ste smoke and drink it away)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Im glad Justin is helping Nancy get custody now surely the Biological father and the Biological Aunt fighting against the non biological named father who tried to rape his wife have a pretty good chance of winning.

Why cant Amy and Sarah jusy deal with the fact that mike and Zoe are together sure it is a shock, but he has been stuck with kathy for years putting up with all her crap, he has tolerated sarahs modelling even though he disapproved, and amy dropped leah on the kitchen floor without warning, they hardly have a normal family. Now for kathy she slept with rhys, pretended leah was hers, kidnapped leah, and tormented the ashworths and they still speak to her

----------


## LostVoodoo

> ...and amy dropped leah on the kitchen floor without warning


 :Lol:  brilliant description! thats still one of my favourite moments in soap!

----------


## angelblue

I am probably the only one but i am really quite bored of the Steve and Amy storyline. I personally think Amy needs to wake up amd smell the coffee i understand easier said then done to be honest she is probably in denial does not want to believe what Steve is really like.

 Sasha and Fletch are heading for dangerous ground with experiementing with heroin.  :Sad:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i think amy has rose tinted glasses on when it comes to ste, and he is so arrogant especially when he smiles knowing he has just gotten one over on someone.

Sasha and fletch are heading for dangerous ground with the heroin, but i do have to applaud hollyoaks for the way they are showing how easily kids can fall into the trap. Sasha feels boring and taken granted of and wants an escape from her dull life she uses this, it all started with a joint - and she used to be the smart straight A student looking after her brothers and dad. now look how the tables are turning, she knows its wrong but its so much easier to continue doing it. And they arent glamorising it i.e when sasha looked in the mirror and imagined her face all black and blue while fletch was throwing up

----------


## angelblue

Completely agree Rooney i just hope Sasha will realise it is no good for her and help Fletch to

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but its more Sasha's choice now, she was the one who bought it off her own money (and her own back), and surprised fletch with it, looks like they will both be as bad as each other soon

----------


## Abbie

> Completely agree Rooney i just hope Sasha will realise it no good before it is to late and help Fletch realise what they are doing is wrong.


I hope they do

Im glad Justin is helping Nancy, at least hes going to something right

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh how much did i enjoy watching nancy telling anyone who was willing to listen that charlie wasnt jakes "CLASSIC" - took him down a peg or 2

----------


## Abbie

I know! Jake is a monster he was horrid all of this week

----------


## Abbie

That Toby is soooo annoying  :Thumbsdown: n:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh if amy doesnt kick Ste out for saying that about Leah she is just as bad as him.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Whos Toby? I missed tonights

----------


## Abbie

> oh if amy doesnt kick Ste out for saying that about Leah she is just as bad as him.


I know to be honest I cant be bothered to watch Hollyoaks while this storyline is going on

----------


## Abbie

I really want to hit Jake!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Wish Frankie would wake up

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Wish Frankie would wake up


yeah, but how many mothers want to believe their son is a potential rapist? Steph had better speak up for Nancy!

----------


## di marco

ive finally caught up with hollyoaks, i think i must have watched a months worth of epis in a week lol! missed the whole charlie getting leukimeia (sp?)/finding our justin was his dad cos those epis werent still on 4od but managed to see all the rest

at the end of last nights epi, i think stephs realised that what nancys saying is true, i hope she doesnt just keep it to herself

----------


## Abbie

Im so glad that Steph is speaking up

----------


## Chris_2k11

Tonights was great until the end part, WTF was with him vanishing like that in literally a second. that proper ruined it for me

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Tonights was great until the end part, WTF was with him vanishing like that in literally a second. that proper ruined it for me


ooh please fill me in, i missed wednesday-friday this week!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh you should so watch it on sunday,

----------


## Abbie

> Tonights was great until the end part, WTF was with him vanishing like that in literally a second. that proper ruined it for me


I know!! Im well confused, I think mabye Nancy was seeing things :Searchme:

----------


## Katy

i wondered that as well but then i thought Justin had seen him. 

not liking Mercedes at all in these last few episodes. She is horrible. 

Cant wait for next week.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i wondered that as well but then i thought Justin had seen him.


i'm not sure if that was the case, he said to the ambulance men "he's there" but he could have been talking about Charlie in the playpen. saying that, he did have a surprised look on his face when he looked back and Jake had 'gone' though. very, very strange...

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> i wondered that as well but then i thought Justin had seen him.
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if that was the case, he said to the ambulance men "he's there" but he could have been talking about Charlie in the playpen. saying that, he did have a surprised look on his face when he looked back and Jake had 'gone' though. very, very strange...


Thats what I think, he was concerned with Charlie at the beginning and not Jake

----------


## Bryan

Hollyoaks is great at the moment, I especially love Frankie! She's just amazing, one of the best in the show!

Gutted that John Paul & Kieran aren't getting together!  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I know, I mean I hated the Jake thing but now its at its climax is actcally interesting

----------


## Chris_2k11

Frankie is a total gem, ive always loved her. I do prefer her in comedy mode though I think.

----------


## Abbie

> Frankie is a total gem, ive always loved her. I do prefer her in comedy mode though I think.


I do too. I mean I havent also liked her, I mean shes not a character that I look forward to seeing as in cant wait and stuff but she is a funny character best

----------


## LostVoodoo

i really like Frankie too, she's such a 'mum' but she's also got a personality to her too.

----------


## LostVoodoo

so confused after today's ep! so did Jake get away? why did we not see him leave, or the ambulance men acknowledge anything? sarah said jake attacked nancy, did she mean on the wedding night or then at the flat? did nancy imagine it all?

----------


## Abbie

Im just confused, full stop.

----------


## LostVoodoo

missed it today- was anything explained!?

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm really liking Michaela lately and especially her scenes with Josh i would love to see these two together.

I hope Fletch gets some help

Rhys/Beth is sickening  :Thumbsdown:  

Sasha and Sarah are so annoying and pointless and useless characters

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im feeling sorry for michaela - her whole family plus others think shes a junkie even though its fletch who is constantly looking off his face  :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Beth is an unbelieveably **** actress, shes so bad

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Michaela her one ally Josh is now gone i feel sorry for her.

Lauren and Newt are horrible to Elliot and so is Sarah and that lecturer guy (who needs a wash badly)

I agree Beth is a terrible actress

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Poor Michaela her one ally Josh is now gone i feel sorry for her.


yeah its a shame, i hope the sordid affair gets found out, and once fletch/sasha heroine addiction also comes out theres gonna be a lot of people due michaela an apology mainly her own family.

----------


## Chris_2k11

saw the guy who plays calvin at my local nightclub on saturday although he wasnt on stage very long

----------


## Abbie

I thought it was a werid week in hollyoaks this werid, It seemed very relationship based and then became very creepy

----------


## Chris_2k11

what the hell is all this Elliot rubbish, it stinks of 2004!  :Nono:

----------


## LostVoodoo

well at least they managed to surgically remove his hat in hospital...

----------


## Abbie

> what the hell is all this Elliot rubbish, it stinks of 2004!


 :Searchme:   huh? 2004?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> what the hell is all this Elliot rubbish, it stinks of 2004! 
> 
> 
>   huh? 2004?


when they had loads of crap going on, stupid storylines etc

----------


## Abbie

Oh right, you what I think 2004 was the year I started watching, in bits to begin with

----------


## LostVoodoo

is that Katy gone then? please tell me it is!

----------


## tammyy2j

> is that Katy gone then? please tell me it is!


Yes Katy is gone  :Thumbsup:   :Cheer:  

What terrible acting by Beth she is awful even Mercedes was better. Poor Michaela i hope they all grovel and apologise to her. Sasha is annoying back on the drugs again.

----------


## Katy

Poor Gilly, although i have to admit Suzannes voice was quite high pitched. 

I really hope that the apologise to Michaela.

----------


## lizann

Finally the sick relationship between god awful annoying Beth and her half brother Rhys in known by all.  

Michaela deserves a huge apologise by all

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> is that Katy gone then? please tell me it is!
> 
> 
> Yes Katy is gone


as has Beth now!  :Cheer:  yay

----------


## Abbie

So maybe hollyoaks can move in now and get onto something more interesting

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> ...


isnt that a spoiler? since its not been on the tv yet

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> ...


oops yeah forgot it was the E4 ep! oh well its happened now anyway lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is jake coming back because in the starting credits i noticed that katy has been removed from them yet jake is still there

----------


## lizann

> is jake coming back because in the starting credits i noticed that katy has been removed from them yet jake is still there


Yes Jake returns then leaves again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i thought we had saw the end of him already

----------


## lizann

WTF is Sarah doing with dirty Roger again?????

I really hope Warren lets annoying Louise take the fall for Sean's murder it would be a good way to get rid of her  :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why is amy staying with ste, he is dealing heroine and hitting her

can i just i just say the barnes girls have the worst taste in guys (except josh he was a good guy)

----------


## angelblue

Oh no Sasha has started to steal i am glad Fletch told her to put the ring back  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

I know, I feel like Feltch is still really horrible he did get her into it

----------


## angelblue

> I know, I feel like Feltch is still really horrible he did get her into it


Hope fully we will see nice Fletch again, at some point because before this drug storyline and when he first entered the show he was a sweet likeable character.

----------


## angelblue

sorry i posted wrong

----------


## tammyy2j

WTF is up with Newt? Jack has been very good to him.

I hope Frankie doesn't get full custody for Charlie

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah me too i cant believe she has temp custdy of him he isnt even her blood relation

----------


## LostVoodoo

> yeah me too i cant believe she has temp custdy of him he isnt even her blood relation


i suppose it helps that she's a successful foster parent, but yeah the fact that Charlie isn't a blood relation and they live above a pub seems a bit weird to me!

----------


## Abbie

Is that the last we will see of Jake then?

----------


## Chris_2k11

When did Louise get out of prison?

----------


## Abbie

> When did Louise get out of prison?


Erm I think it was the beginning of this week

----------

Chris_2k11 (25-05-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

thanks abbie , ive missed a few this week

----------


## Abbie

Yeah it was at the begining of the week, she seems not herself and kinda crazy since

----------


## Chris_2k11

I read somewhere that prison's changed her and shes gonna be hard faced and tougher or something with people now shes out!

----------


## Kirsty :]

Yeahh I've heard that too!
There's a difference between tough and plain nasty though.
She's turning into Warren!  :Lol:

----------


## Abbie

Yeah, she is turning into Warren  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> thanks abbie , ive missed a few this week


i havent seen it for the past 3 weeks, i need to catch up!

----------


## LostVoodoo

i think i've missed something too- where the hell is Rhys?! 

the last i remember he woke up in hosptial and they told him Beth was dead, and then i think he went home and was moody. is that it? has he gone somewhere?

----------


## di marco

> i think i've missed something too- where the hell is Rhys?! 
> 
> the last i remember he woke up in hosptial and they told him Beth was dead, and then i think he went home and was moody. is that it? has he gone somewhere?


he went to beths mums i think, the last i saw of him anyway?

----------

LostVoodoo (29-05-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

Who else wants to beat the crap out of Louise she was always annoying and now she is worse, poor Warren i feel sorry for him he is too good for her

So Rhys is back and expecting everything to be alright while he has a point that he is the son not Gilly he has a lot of making up to do

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did i miss an episode i never saw rhys?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Loving Frankie at the moment.

----------


## Katy

not seen Hollyoaks in ages, will have to catch the omnibus. Frankies one of my favourite characters. 

Whats going on at the minute not watched in like three weeks, Wales has no channel 4 signal.

----------


## Katy

It was awful tonight watching Ste and Amy. I felt so sorry for her.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks is really pulling out all the stops at the moment! what with the drug storyline and Ste & Amy etc.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Let's hope they can maintain the high standard of plots going, if so they deserve to win best soap next year.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant believe amy is pregnant again and with that monsters baby

----------


## LostVoodoo

> i cant believe amy is pregnant again and with that monsters baby


  Spoiler:    she's not, she just said it because she was scared and knew he wouldn't hit her if she was pregnant  

i felt so sorry for the actress playing Amy! i have long hair and I'm so paranoid when i only have an inch of it cut off! its a good job they got it right, can you imagine if the two of them had just burst out laughing half way through or something?

----------


## lizann

Poor Amy but well done to actors who play Amy and Ste great performances.

Where are Fletch's parents? How is he related to Josh?

Surely just by looking at him and Sasha you can tell they do drugs

----------


## di marco

> Where are Fletch's parents? How is he related to Josh?


theyre cousins i think, i think i read somewhere before that suzanne and fletchs mum were sisters. dunno where his parents are though, ive wondered that!

----------


## Abbie

Lol Ive always wanted to see Fletches parents, I mean if they are relate surely we would have seen them  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> i cant believe amy is pregnant again and with that monsters baby
> 
> 
>   Spoiler:    she's not, she just said it because she was scared and knew he wouldn't hit her if she was pregnant  
> 
> i felt so sorry for the actress playing Amy! i have long hair and I'm so paranoid when i only have an inch of it cut off! its a good job they got it right, can you imagine if the two of them had just burst out laughing half way through or something?




  Spoiler:    Oh I thought she was, maybe she got a test while at the hospital.

I read in TV Choice "Both Amy and Zoe are preoccupied with thoughts of motherhood"

----------


## Katy

i thin Fletchs mum is Suzannes sister because Neville said something about that sister of yours in the scenes around the time of his birthday. 

Fletch really has hit rock bottom i think.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah fletchs mum and dad are away, he told hannah that when she asked him what he got and she insisted he come to theirs,

----------


## Abbie

> Fletch really has hit rock bottom i think.


You can say that again

----------


## Chris_2k11

So Zoe's preggers then! I thought Mike was out of order

----------


## lizann

Poor Zoe Mike is an idiot 

What did Cindy do? I thought she was on the run and couldnt return?

I like Max and Steph they are best couple in Hollyoaks hopefully they back together

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG does anyone else hate Mercedes i know she is suppose to be a sex addict she is so annoying as is Louise who thinks she is Mrs. Badass

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Poor Zoe Mike is an idiot 
> 
> What did Cindy do? I thought she was on the run and couldnt return?
> 
> I like Max and Steph they are best couple in Hollyoaks hopefully they back together



yeah didnt cindy leave hollyoaks because social services wanted to take holly away from her

----------


## Chris_2k11

After tonights Im now convinced that Eli isn't real.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Tonight's episode was great. I think Eli is part of Newt's conscience and it's all in his head. Felt sorry for Frankie yet again, but her confrontation with Warren was good. I think the rivalry between Hannah and Mercedes is quite amusing.

----------


## LostVoodoo

loved Jaqui saying Louise had collogen lips  :Lol:

----------


## Katy

I am defitley convinced Eli isnt real. Loved Jacqui in last nights episode/

----------


## tammyy2j

Did something happen Louise in prison?

Newt and his imaginary friend Eli is getting boring now

----------


## *-Rooney-*

it does make sense now, remember with the whole elliott in the woods when newt said to lauren i know a guy Eli, then very shortly afterwards he showed up. imagine him showing up righht when Newt needed him but when he did show up newt said what are you doing here arent you supposed to be in the army - so how exactly did he plan to get in touch with him if him and lauren did plan to go to his

----------


## di marco

> After tonights Im now convinced that Eli isn't real.


ive been thinking that, im about 3 weeks behind cos im trying to catch up and i said to my sis (cos shes up-to-date) is eli real and she was convinced he was and thought i was stupid for even thinking he wasnt, but somethings not quite right (from what ive seen), its a bit odd that no one else has noticed him

----------


## lizann

Yes i think Eli isnt real either 

Im tired of the Eli/Newt storyline already 

Mercedes is a cow i'm glad Darren turned her down. Danny is an idiot he doesn't deserve Hannah.

----------


## LostVoodoo

omg, that scene with Hannah trying to take her tee off- how totally and utterly gratutious of Hollyoaks! i know they're usually a bit cheeky about stuff like that but come on! 

plus, anyone who had anorexia so bad that they had to be sectioned does not have boobs like that!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    Mandy's back tomorrow!  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

what a strange entrance for Mandy, the way she just walked upstairs chatting to Steph and Frankie like she hadnt even been anywhere lol very peculiar

----------


## lizann

Should Craig, Debbie and Johnno be there for Steph's wedding??? I know Jake is locked up.

At least Mandy and Max's mother came for the wedding.

Surely JP and Kieron will realise it was Niall that got them caught out 

OB and Max are HOT

----------


## Chris_2k11

what a cliffhanger!!  :Big Grin:  cant believe Myra though shouting it out to the whole church!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Im tempted to watch E4 now but gonna save myself!

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG i am still crying poor Max and little Tom  :Crying:   :Crying:  

Its Steph fault partly, why did she have to go off with pschyo Niall 

Surely OB and Tom have seen that it was Niall he has to be prosecuted 

RIP Max Cunningham

----------


## LostVoodoo

waaaaaaah! omg that was so sad. 

and that was a proper horrific shot of Max getting hit by the car, well done Hollyoaks for not bottling it!

----------


## lizann

> waaaaaaah! omg that was so sad. 
> 
> and that was a proper horrific shot of Max getting hit by the car, well done Hollyoaks for not bottling it!


Yes it was like from Final Destination 

RIP Max he will be missed

Poor Tom, OB and Steph 

Max and Steph were a great couple

----------


## Bryan

what at ending, Hollyoaks will be very different without Max! great set of episodes, Hollyoaks should be proud. poor little Tom crying, and Steph aswell  :Sad:

----------


## Hollie-x

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> waaaaaaah! omg that was so sad. 
> 
> and that was a proper horrific shot of Max getting hit by the car, well done Hollyoaks for not bottling it!
> 
> 
> Yes it was like from Final Destination 
> ...


That's exactly what it reminded me of - Final Destination.
Pretty good editting I have to say!

I don't usually watch Hollyoaks but it was on whilst I was gettin ready to go out before Friends.

I was actually crying when Max got run down! It's fair tragic.

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe Tony and Steph are the only ones really mad at Niall i'd be furious even if it was an accident.  :Angry:  

I really hope OB takes Tom with him

----------


## Debs

cor i caught up tonight on max dieing and yesterday epsiode!! little tom just set me off and then when steph played that song i was well gone!!!

----------


## Katy

Me to debs! It was the song and Tom so sad. What was the song i can't remember. 

I have to say Carley Stenson is acting out of her skin at the minute.

----------


## LostVoodoo

> I have to say Carley Stenson is acting out of her skin at the minute.


she is brilliant, isn't she? people forget because she's just ditzy Steph most of the time but every now and again they give her something to do that really shows off her talents. remember the late-night special years ago with her theatre audition?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

this whole storyline has had me in tears

----------


## di marco

i just caught up with the last few weeks of hollyoaks. fri epi was so sad, seeing tom crying made me cry!  :Sad:  niall is evil, i hope he gets punished soon for everything hes done!  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Mondays episode was like the early days with all the old characters together! where did Max's mum disappear to though?? would have liked her to have stuck around a bit longer. liked Tony's reaction when he was ready to storm round and see Niall. great acting all round

----------


## Chris_2k11

> What was the song i can't remember.


The one Steph played was Sugababes - 'Change' if you meant that one.

----------


## lizann

Did Steph/Carley break her nose???

Great episodes lately from Hollyoaks and great acting.

Niall is pure evil and a great villian way better than Warren.

Loved seeing the McQueens all praying together they all knew the words to the prayers

RIP MAX C

----------


## Chris_2k11

Great episode again tonight, have to say Hollyoaks is on top at the moment.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so is steph now toms guardian  :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

I really feel sorry for Dom his feelings seemed totally overlooked.

Jacqui is more worried about the baby than her sister Tina.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jacqui is more worried about the baby than her sister Tina.


yes I found her a bit selfish I have to say. 

Poor Tina tonight not being able to have any more kids, i think we can all guess whats gonna happen next..

----------


## tammyy2j

Why didnt  Max's sister Jude come back for the wedding / funeral and his niece (Dawn and Jack Osborne's child) also i thought maybe Ruth, Jambo, Debbie Dean , Johnno Dean and Craig Dean would be there to help Steph.

Steph is acting brillant at the moment  :Thumbsup:  

I'm also loving Darren so caring and a complete cry baby 

I think OB and/or Steph are the best carers for little Tom. He is not really close to Angela (no blood relative), Cindy and Mandy.

Sasha is so horrible, Leon needs to sign her up to rehab centre

----------


## *-Rooney-*

jude didnt come back it was cindy,

Steph made it clear she didnt want her dad to even know about the wedding

Whos angela??

Cant believe leon bought methadone off the street danny did the right thing pouring it away

----------


## di marco

> Whos angela??


maxs mum  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Funeral tonight everyone!  :Sad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg that was brilliant, so simple yet beautifully done. Is it just me or is Hollyoaks by far the best soap when it comes to stuff like this?? They always seem to get the emotional episodes spot on! Carley Stenson was fantastic, I feel this is the best Steph's been in all the time shes been in it.

E4 ep was even sadder, especially that scene with Tom and Steph on the bench. and how great to hear the old theme tune at the end!! wish we still had it!

Fantastic couple of episodes thats all i can say really  :Bow:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so sad. shock when OB didnt go to the funeral

----------


## di marco

just watched it on 4od and it was so sad!  :Sad:  some of the things tom said were so cute, they made me cry! the whole epi was so sad, and i cant believe darren was actually nice to steph for once! i think the sasha/calvin/carmel stuff spoilt it a bit though. but apart from that, all the funeral scenes were really well done, it wasnt over the top yet still managed to make it really emotional  :Sad:

----------


## lizann

RIP Max and so long OB 

I wanted Tom to go with OB but am also glad he stayed with Steph 

I hate Cindy and Mandy (are they staying on  :Thumbsdown: )

----------


## *-Rooney-*

mandy seems to have changed a lot since she was in the show. i dont like her now i dont know why. she has just stormed in and tried to take over looking after tom but im glad when steph proves that she knows him better nowadays i.e when she was making him put on shoes that were too small for him

----------


## di marco

i really dont like cindy, she doesnt care for anyone apart from herself! im glad tom stayed with steph, i think she will do a good job of looking after him and she does really care about him. it was sad to see ob go again but i think it was better than him staying and moping (sp?) around for a few weeks, at least we know he got a happy ending. and i loved the credits at the end  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

titles have been updated:

[ame="http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=fDTfD53jQcA"]YouTube - Hollyoaks  - Opening Credits (7)[/ame]

----------


## *-Rooney-*

whos that with the sunspecs on at around 0:22 and i take it mandy is a permanent character again

----------


## di marco

thanks for posting that chris  :Smile:  i was wondering if mandy and cindy were gonna be put on the opening titles




> whos that with the sunspecs on at around 0:22 and i take it mandy is a permanent character again


i think its holly (cindys daughter)? mandys in it for 6months i think

----------


## di marco

something id like to add about fri epi which i forgot to say in my other post, the bit at the end where ob saw max standing in the doorway i thought was really nice. when i heard about it, it sounded like some sort of storyline where max followed them around and was in the flat, watching them/talking to them etc and i thought it was gonna be silly, but im so glad it wasnt like that. i think the way it was done was really nice  :Smile:  and im gonna shut up now cos im not quite sure what im trying to say and its just rambling lol!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

Ive cried so much this week, it really has been so sad  :Sad:

----------


## di marco

> Ive cried so much this week, it really has been so sad


i know! i knew id cry on thursday but friday i was crying as well lol! i think its toms fault, the things he says are so cute they make me cry!  :Sad:

----------


## Kirsty :]

I cried like a baby today watching the omnibus! 
The funeral was sooo sad  :Sad: 
Especially when Steph threw the box into Max's grave  :Sad: 
Aww and poor little Tom  :Sad: 
Carly Stenson ahs really proved herself this week in Hollyoaks.
And the actor who plays Darren too! I thoguht he was good 
They all were.. but those 2 stood out for me!

I prefer nice Darren to cocky Darren  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

'About You Now' has climbed back into the charts at #47 (from #139!) this week cos of the funeral ep! the power of hollyoaks  :Cool:  haha

----------


## Abbie

> 'About You Now' has climbed back into the charts at #47 (from #139!) this week cos of the funeral ep! the power of hollyoaks  haha


Awww that was soooo sad  :Sad:  When she sang that, I just kept crying  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

I was watching last weeks omnibus, the episodes straight after Max died and Tina had the baby. I notcied the doctor said, he was born after the 30 week mark and then Tony saying hes younger than that  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but jacqui managed to divert the conversation and nothing else was said

----------


## di marco

> I was watching last weeks omnibus, the episodes straight after Max died and Tina had the baby. I notcied the doctor said, he was born after the 30 week mark and then Tony saying hes younger than that


yeh tony thinks hes younger than that cos tony thinks the babys his, but cos the babys actually russ it was 30 weeks. cant believe though that tony just assumed the doctor had got it wrong!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I was watching last weeks omnibus, the episodes straight after Max died and Tina had the baby. I notcied the doctor said, he was born after the 30 week mark and then Tony saying hes younger than that 
> 
> 
> yeh tony thinks hes younger than that cos tony thinks the babys his, but cos the babys actually russ it was 30 weeks. cant believe though that tony just assumed the doctor had got it wrong!


well he had enough to think about at the time! although, yeah, this has to come out at some point. maybe when the health visitor comes round or he goes for his check-ups they might notice he's a bit bigger/developed than he should be.

----------


## lizann

Newt/Eli storyline is dragging on now

Poor Jack cant believe Frankie left him 

Well back Kieron i cant believe that him or John Paul cant see what Niall is like with all his lies

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Spoiler:     wonder what john paul will do when craig comes back

----------


## tammyy2j

Where is Steph and Tom gone????????

----------


## Kirsty :]

Lake District I think with Frankie? Not sure though.

----------


## di marco

poor jack  :Sad:  this whole keiron and johnpaul story is so boring!

----------


## di marco

> Where is Steph and Tom gone????????





> Lake District I think with Frankie? Not sure though.


yeh i think steph and tom went on her and maxs honeymoon (which im assuming was to the lake district) and frankie took charlie with them. thats what i thought happened anyway

----------


## Chris_2k11

I see no ones listening to Lauren about Newt

----------


## di marco

> I see no ones listening to Lauren about Newt


i know, i feel sorry for lauren cos she is trying to help newt but she cant do it by herself. i know jack and darren etc have other things to worry about as well but they could at least listen to what shes trying to tell them

----------


## Chris_2k11

Another great week on the best soap on the box  :Big Grin:  I think Darren should have just told Steph and Frankie the plan though, i cant exactly see them blabbing to anyone. bit harsh not telling them i thought! Jack's been great this week, good acting all round. The whole Newt/Eli thing is starting to get on my nerves a bit though.

----------


## di marco

ive only seen mondays and possibly tuesdays (i cant remember!) epis this week, i need to catch up

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Darren was planning to tell frankie but then she stormed in crying as she had already found out with steph and darren wasnt keen on telling steph as he thought she would tell and he ended up digging himself into a hole he couldnt get out of, it got to a stage he couldnt just say surprise my dads not dead its all a con for the money

Was it kris' dad who died?

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Was it kris' dad who died?


yes, of 'being a drunk and falling over outside' disease as far as i can tell.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> 
> Was it kris' dad who died?
> 
> 
> yes, of 'being a drunk and falling over outside' disease as far as i can tell.


haha yes i was a bit confused aswell

----------


## di marco

just caught up. really good epis last week. i really liked thursday epi i think it was, it was really well done. i actually thought in yesterdays epi darren was going to tell steph and frankie the truth. i feel slightly sorry for darren him having to cope with the lie on his own. i also felt a bit sorry for kris as well when he tried to phone his dad. wonder how long it will be before someone finds out the truth. also i didnt quite get why newt was so worked up about it, i know he has mental issues and i could understand his reaction if he thought eli had killed jack, but he was worrying about himself having killed jack, surely he knows he didnt kill him?

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


i thought he had a heart attack?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> ...


Oh yeah thats probs right, then it wouldnt look as suspicious to Frankie when the hospital said what he died of.

Cindy coming onto Warren  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

So, Tom and Steph get everything. I expected Cindy and Mandy to get atleast something, Cindy certainly wasn't happy was she  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

last nights was brilliant! Frankie's face at the end!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im glad cindy got nothing thats all she came back for, steph wasnt caring she truly loved max and will care for tom as best she can.

the fight with cindy, mandy and steph was good though especially when holly threw the fruit over them to stop them lol

Finally newt has been diagnosed hallelujah it has been a long story with Eli and frankie hasnt taken it well has she, she cant even look at him

Elliot and Sarah im sorry i just dont see it?

Mike had better wake up before he loses Zoe, He has to realise that Amy and leah are home now away from ste, but he doesnt have chapperone them 24/7

----------


## Chris_2k11

Frankie brilliant as usual last night  :Wub:  and Jack! Hollyoaks is fantastic at the moment.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    you can see this Warren/Mandy thing coming a mile off

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Same Chris! All a bit too predictable.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

sparks are certainly flying between mandy and warren and louise dont like it

----------


## lizann

I really hate Louise she deserves a good slap 

Its nice seeing Tom again poor fellow living in a house with all women 

I really think Niall is sorry for killing Max

Malachy is HOT  :Heart:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im glad mike finally realised that amy could look after herself, and spent time with zoe.

What is it with zak why does he always want a girl who is already in a relationship first katie now zoe.

I still cant see sarah and Elliott as a couple

----------


## lizann

> im glad mike finally realised that amy could look after herself, and spent time with zoe.
> 
> What is it with zak why does he always want a girl who is already in a relationship first katie now zoe.
> 
> I still cant see sarah and Elliott as a couple


Zack always had a thing/crush/feelings for Zoe

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know but surely he should just let her be as she is in a relationship.  the writers should give him his own love interest.

Felt really sorry for jacqui over the whole max storyline, its only a matter of time before the real parentage of max is revealed - ooh cant wait.

----------


## tammyy2j

I really hope Steph doesnt get with Niall after all he killed Max and its way too soon  :Angry:  

Cant stand Cindy  :Thumbsdown:  

I thought she could not return to Hollyoaks (cops would arrest her i think)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I thought she could not return to Hollyoaks (cops would arrest her i think)



I thought it was the social services who were after her, I thought they were going to take holly off her. 

I remember ben davies helping her leave chester

----------


## Bryan

I'm sorry but i cant believe Sarah and Elliott, they are not a convincing couple!

There's no way a girl like Sarah would go for a guy like Elliott, he is the extreme form of a geek.

For months and months she never liked him, and without a drop of a hat she suddenly did. I can't see why she'd be attracted to him in the slighest? 

Nah, not fooling for that one 'oaks!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I'm sorry but i cant believe Sarah and Elliott, they are not a convincing couple!
> 
> There's no way a girl like Sarah would go for a guy like Elliott, he is the extreme form of a geek.
> 
> For months and months she never liked him, and without a drop of a hat she suddenly did. I can't see why she'd be attracted to him in the slighest? 
> 
> Nah, not fooling for that one 'oaks!


me neither ive thought that from the start, she went from going with guys like craig and rhys to ......(drumroll) Elliott. nah sorry. worst storyline in a long time - where is it gonna end up

----------


## angelblue

Hey is Niall in love with Steph because he seems like he really cares for her however i was not to sure because of his evil ways. :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so kieron has info on niall's adoptive mother so this will be the beginning of the truth about niall and myra.

Didnt he look and sound really evil when he was talking at his fathers grave about myra

----------


## Bad Wolf

i think niall just wants to be loved- he just has a really messed up way of showing it, im gkad its the beginning of the end for him

where is fletch???  i bugs how holloyoaks just rop people for weeks on end, there are really bad at linking everyone together and just focus on one bit at a time

----------


## LostVoodoo

> where is fletch???  i bugs how holloyoaks just rop people for weeks on end, there are really bad at linking everyone together and just focus on one bit at a time


i've been wondering where he's gone. is he missing and his parents just don't care? i think he might turn up dead somewhere, as sad as it would be i think it would be the sensible thing for hollyoaks to do to show the full impact of drug addiction.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Bad Wolf
> 
> 
> where is fletch???  i bugs how holloyoaks just rop people for weeks on end, there are really bad at linking everyone together and just focus on one bit at a time
> 
> 
> i've been wondering where he's gone. is he missing and his parents just don't care? i think he might turn up dead somewhere, as sad as it would be i think it would be the sensible thing for hollyoaks to do to show the full impact of drug addiction.



didnt his parents throw him out for stealing, then just recently he mugged sasha when she was trying to talk him into changing his ways like she did.

im pretty sure thats the last we saw of him

----------


## angelblue

Is anyone else really bored of the whole JP/Kerion stuff  :Ninja:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think HO is boring at the moment,

Jacks fake death, newts schitzophrenia are the main stories and they are not up to the normal standard for HO

----------


## angelblue

Hey Rooney i think they are just focusing on JP/Kerion alot i would not mind however it has been going on far to long in my opinion.

Also is it just me or is Steph, giving Niall wrong signals she is aware he really likes her so when he invited her around and she said no that should of stayed no in my opinion. we know he is evil and not to be trusted however from his reactions he seems to really care for i felt abit sorry for him. :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

Good on Cindy for giving out to Steph she was right  :Cheer:  

Welcome back Craig (looks hot)

----------


## lizann

I cant believe Steph did that  :Angry:  

Micks/Barnesy - will it happen? I think he looks at her like a daughter

----------


## tammyy2j

Steph/Niall - no no no  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive missed nearly all this weeks  :EEK!:

----------


## di marco

> Ive missed nearly all this weeks


im catching up on 4od atm, managed to see all of last weeks now and monday of this week so far

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im so ashamed i have missed all of this weeks , when i sober up ill start to watch it from mon on 4od

----------


## di marco

omg ive just watched all this weeks epis on 4od. i have to say i thought it was a really good week this week, obviously the highlights being jacks fake death storyline with steph finding out the truth (which actually shocked me as ive been trying not to read spoilers so didnt know that was going to happen!), and then the storyline involving keiron finding out niall is myras son and then niall killing him. i loved darren at the beginning of the week running around trying to stop craig and newt going up to the flat so they wouldnt see jack! cant see this storyline ending happily tbh im sure someones going to find out eventually. even though i knew niall was going to kill keiron it was still a good epi on friday. although i really wish i hadnt been eating at the time though cos the ending actually made me wanna be sick lol it was so well done! ive never really liked keiron but i did actually feel so sorry for him when he was dying on the floor. one thing though, i couldnt work out whether niall was genuinely hurt that myra didnt want him or if hes just plain evil and was inventing the sob story to keep keiron there talking to him so he would drink the pills. anyway, great week this week and some great acting as well  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP Kieron

I hope Niall is found out soon

----------


## Chris_2k11

I found some of the writing really poor tonight

Myra - "What are you talking about? Father Kieron's dead? can't be, no..." 

Steph - "What's happened Niall? is something wrong?"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

then when he went to tell Myra he was her son and you just knew for a fact he wouldnt.

all very unoriginal

----------


## Katy

I did think Barry Sloane porteayed evil very well though, when he was crying and that evil smile. Poor old father Keiron, 

To be honest, i did'nt even hear those lines chris shows how much i was paying attention!.

----------


## lizann

I really thought Niall was going to tell Myra last night.

I agree the actor who plays Niall is doing a brillant job.

----------


## di marco

thought yesterdays epi was a bit boring tbh

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im looking forward to the reaction when both malachy and chris find out about each other. when chris finds out that malachy is HIV positive that also puts him at risk due to his one night stand with malachy's girlfriend mercedes, and malachy is bound to feel guilty for infecting two people (one of which being his own brother)

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Malachy tell Mercedes about the HIV?

I must admit i'm liking Mercedes with Malachy.

Is there something brewing between Elliot and Hannah?  :Ponder:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Did Malachy tell Mercedes about the HIV?
> 
> I must admit i'm liking Mercedes with Malachy.
> 
> Is there something brewing between Elliot and Hannah?


no malachy didnt tell mercedes only chris

I actually think there is something between hannah and elliott and TBH i think they make a more believable couple than sarah and elliott

----------

tammyy2j (12-09-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

Elliot is a terrible character, definitely the one i'd most like to see go on the show along with Kris.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did i miss something - Elliott turned up at the SU with a whole new make over, and by the time the results were read he was back to plain old Elliott (when exactly did he change) 

Cant believe malachy didnt tell mercedes and slept with her again instead.

Louise is doing my head in with her jealousy, warren is always gonna get sean thrown back in his face

I quite like the friendship that warren/calvin are developing

----------


## di marco

i thought the hiv storyline was the best part of last weeks, although i cant believe malachy didnt tell mercedes, its going to be even worse for him when she finds out later. the student election thing was so boring

----------


## di marco

> Elliot is a terrible character, definitely the one i'd most like to see go on the show along with Kris.


i dont like elliot either, i think hes meant to be the lovable geek type character but hes just plain boring! i like kris though

----------


## di marco

> I quite like the friendship that warren/calvin are developing


i get the feeling its not really a friendship, its more warren blackmailing/having a hold over calvin, and calvin thinking he owes warren even though he still doesnt like him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> I quite like the friendship that warren/calvin are developing
> 
> 
> i get the feeling its not really a friendship, its more warren blackmailing/having a hold over calvin, and calvin thinking he owes warren even though he still doesnt like him


isnt that similar to how warren and justin started out though,

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


erm possibly, i cant remember lol! atm i dont think calvin particularly likes warren its just hes the only one he can talk to about nige etc. warren is definitely just using him, hes only being nice to calvin for his own benefit imo

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Elliot is a terrible character, definitely the one i'd most like to see go on the show along with Kris.


I used to like Kris but he gets on my nerves now.

----------


## Bad Wolf

hollyoaks has highs and lows, somthings are done brilliantly, wheras others - your left thinking whats the point....

im loving - kris/malachy/ and mercedes, finally kris has a storyline that dosnt involve what skirt he is wearing.

newt and lauren are both fab, as is michaela - sooooo funny


im not loving-
louise, the worst unconvincing drunk ever, im not bothered one bit what happens to her

same with calvin and warren
and just how unbelivably annoying is sarah??????????

----------


## Chris_2k11

oo er Mandy and Wazza  :Big Grin:  

haha what were the rollerskates all about btw? i missed yesterdays lol

----------


## di marco

> oo er Mandy and Wazza  
> 
> haha what were the rollerskates all about btw? i missed yesterdays lol


dunno not seen it yet, looking forward to catching up tomorrow though!

----------


## lizann

> oo er Mandy and Wazza  
> 
> haha what were the rollerskates all about btw? i missed yesterdays lol


Carmel couldnt walk in the dress or it would ripe so she was in rollerskates and pushed up the aisle

Chav wedding of the year - Carmel tangoed, rollerskates, Spice Girls playing and the dancing.

I dont like Calvin and Carmel as a couple at all

Mandy really is a great mother never worried about baby Ella while she stayed the night in the Loft getting it on with Warren.

Louise slept in a dumpster how classy

----------


## di marco

just caught up with this weeks epis. the wedding was so funny, so tacky and chavvy lol! also louise waking up in the skip was quite funny! ive enjoyed this weeks epis

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i havent seen it since thursday ill need to start watching them soon.

----------


## Chris_2k11

its all good but the John Paul stuff is boring me to death now.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

gone off John Paul now...used to really like him as a character but now I'm counting down the days until he leaves.

----------


## di marco

i wont miss john paul when he goes. hes turned into a very selfish character who only thinks about himself, even when its someone elses situation he seems to think hes the one with the most problems

----------


## LostVoodoo

is it just me or has everyone forgotten lousie is on a murder charge and jake dean is rotting away in prison?

----------


## di marco

> is it just me or has everyone forgotten lousie is on a murder charge and jake dean is rotting away in prison?


didnt the charge against louise get dropped?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> is it just me or has everyone forgotten lousie is on a murder charge and jake dean is rotting away in prison?
> 
> 
> didnt the charge against louise get dropped?


yeah it got dropped as jake confessed to the murder on the condition justin stays away from charlie


Im glad that we got a chance to see craig and sarah make there peace, it was kinda nice after all the deaths recently, 

Amy finally come clean to her dad about her fake pregnancy, im glad he didnt just go off on one about her lying though and he relised she must have been scared at the time

----------


## tammyy2j

> is it just me or has everyone forgotten lousie is on a murder charge and jake dean is rotting away in prison?


Frankie still thinks her son Jake is innocent 

Didnt Louise/Warren pay Darren also for Jake to plead guilty?

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> is it just me or has everyone forgotten lousie is on a murder charge and jake dean is rotting away in prison?
> 
> 
> Frankie still thinks her son Jake is innocent 
> 
> Didnt Louise/Warren pay Darren also for Jake to plead guilty?


warren was going to pay darren to get jake to confess, but when louise found out she didnt want warren to give darren the money, cant remember if he actually got the money in the end though

----------

tammyy2j (19-09-2008)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think he did and blew it all (again) at the casino

----------


## LostVoodoo

awww John-Paul and Craig! so nice to see a happy ending in a soap...

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Originally Posted by tammyy2j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> ...


Jake's exit was stupid if you ask me, really far fetched.

----------


## lizann

Poor Newt, i hope Frankie or Darren tells him Jack is still alive.

Tina is so annoying and whiny i hope she dies

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think i have to side with jackie, jackie loved being a mum and tina took max back only to leave him everyday to go to college, no wonder jackie was upset

----------


## tammyy2j

I really cant stand Tina. 

Did Dom cheat with the other woman or not?

Wait till the other McQueens find out they will be as shocked as Russ

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what other woman??

  Spoiler:     i read that tina leaves cheating husband dom, which kind of makes her a hypocrite

----------


## tammyy2j

> what other woman??
> 
>   Spoiler:     i read that tina leaves cheating husband dom, which kind of makes her a hypocrite


He meet at a woman at the Loft and he was drunk went home with her but i dont know if anything happened between them

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i just watched last nights on 4 on demand .

Tina is a right misery guts right now isnt she, think she is jealous that she isnt with russ

----------


## Chris_2k11

is anyone else finding Myra's acting a bit dodgy?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im getting really bored of all this Newt/Eli business

----------


## lizann

Poor Dom he deserves better than Tina 

BTW i hope Tina dies   Spoiler:    (I hope Niall kills her)  

Newt/Eli storyline is boring

----------


## tammyy2j

I really feel sorry for Mercedes (i'm glad they gave her this storyline)

I must admit i liked her and Malachy as a couple 

amy/Josh/Ste storyline is boring  :Thumbsdown:  

Where's Sarah?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i dont know where sarah is shes probably too devastated to show her face since elliott dumped her  :Rotfl: 

although amy did mention that she should phone her to let her know about the abortion. maybe shes away modelling

----------


## Chris_2k11

Rubbish acting from Ste lately, Mercedes has surprisingly been quite good.

----------


## Katy

I agree, i think Mercedes is really good at the minute and Malachy. I am finding the Russ and Tina storyline a bit annoying. 

I am loving Frankie and Newt, its just a pity Jacks not there it would have been much better if they had kept them together. 

I like Justin taking Ste under his wing, the football thing in tonights episide was good.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Im glad they have brought up the issue of HIV but i would have preferred if they didnt give the most likely person it. the village bike mercedes. It would be good to show someone very unlikely getting it i.e hannah, tina, showing the younger viewers that it only takes one unlucky time with the wrong person and you dont have to be a slut to get it.

----------


## lizann

Niall is getting worse he is a great villian 

I hate Mandy she is a horrible friend to Louise and a terrible mother no Ella again 

Zak is a royal prat  :Angry:

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

**Mercedes talking about her HIV*
"I wont be able to have sex again.. my life is over"
Only Mercedes could use those 2 things in the same sentence *

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im in the middle of watching the omnibus and i seen niall looking at the letter which he got left at birth from myra - but i thought he ripped it up or burnt it after seeing how happy, and hearing myras speech about having all her children with her, think it was at christmas

----------


## Abbie

Ive lost track of hollyoaks, I watched a tiny bit when I got back after the summer, but I just cant get back into, i missed craig coming back and my friends told me what happened when they were talking about hollyokas the other and I was shocked!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh you should start watching it again

----------


## Abbie

But I feel like Ive missed so much and everytime I turn it on, Newt is there and I really cant stand him

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah newt is a bad part of the show but next week will be good, with niall and the mcqueens

----------


## Abbie

Yeah I saw the adverts! they look good  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks and Corrie are gonna be the ones to watch next week!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i know cant wait

  Spoiler:     the mcqueens drama and liams murder  

roll on next week

----------


## lizann

Niall looks hot when he is even more pschyo  :Heart:

----------


## Chris_2k11

err im not really buying all these kidnaps. im sure Jacqui could have got away somehow, she practically let him walk her to the van!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah beacause niall showed her a video of michaela screaming or crying, jacqui wouldnt just leave her like that would she

----------


## Chris_2k11

> yeah beacause niall showed her a video of michaela screaming or crying, jacqui wouldnt just leave her like that would she


but she tried to get away?

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Newt - Frankie should have told the truth  :Angry:  

Niall is HOT  :Heart:

----------


## Florijo

Loving this week. Yeah it is a bit OTT and unrealistic but I love it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed today - can you believe it OMG

----------


## Kirsty :]

I am absolutely loving it this week!
The acting is good too off the Mc.Queens I reckon, especially Michaela, she makes it really believable!

----------


## tammyy2j

OMG what an episode 

Great acting all round except Tina (thank god she dies)

Darren is a tool he should ring the police 

Again Pschyo Niall is so HOT  :Heart:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

isnt that a spoiler ????

----------


## Chris_2k11

omg omg! haha

----------


## Bad Wolf

did u see the comedy birds?????  clearly the budget went to explosives, not computer birds!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Brilliant. Although I hate Darren why didn't he call the police idiot...

Flying birds  :Lol:  That was rubbish.  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i forgot to look and i didnt even notice lol

cant believe mercy told jacqui about her and tony's one night stand, that will ruin tony's chances when he proposes - if he even gets the chance now, jacqui will kill him lol

Why wasnt calvin informed about all this since his wife was inside, myra could of at least got in contact with him to tell him she suspected something - i did find that bit strange,

----------


## Bad Wolf

hasnt it been mentioned by auren that calvin is off visiting his brother?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i never heard that i must have missed that - but a phone call to calvin would have been good eh lol, especially if he was to come home to a dead wife a little warning would have been handy

----------


## Bad Wolf

didnt lauren mention it to niall????

niall is ace, dont want jack and dopey darren to go to prison,

----------


## tammyy2j

I must admit i felt sorry for Niall i'm glad he didnt die

Jacqui didnt want to save her mum as payback. 

This has completely destroyed the relationships between all McQueens

RIP Tina  :Thumbsup:  

It was a very sad episode

----------


## Florijo

I don't think things with ever be the same between Mercy, Jacqui and Mrya that is for sure. And now with Tina dead as well.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and i think this will be the end for jacqui and tony - so where does this leave max, 

does russ really want that responsibility full time

----------


## Florijo

I don't think it will be the end for them but it will take a lot of effort on Tony's part but then again, Jacqui is very bitter (she is definetly her big brothers sister alright) and I would not be surprised if Jacqui had a bit of revenge in mind for old Tony!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but she may take him back in an effort to get custody of baby max if she see's max cant cope or really doesnt want him full time.

----------


## Kirsty :]

Omg that was soooooo sad!! I balled my eyes out!  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

:EEK!:  Woo hoo hoo! Good episode, we've been talking about it in school for like the past 2 days (we're sad  :Lol: ) Sad episode though  :Sad:  will be interesting to see what happens now, between the sisters and tony and stuff!

----------


## Abbie

:Crying:  it was so sad, I cried so much

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i was glad it was tina that died (man im a bitch) - but i did find myself shedding a few tears, at the end when myra was cradling her and sobbing.

I hope this isnt the end of jacqui and tony, I think it was pretty selfish of mercy to ease her concience and tell jacqui about her and tony. Mercedes wasnt to know that jacqui wasnt going to die and this was just a dying confession.

And i know mercedes is saying at least i volunteered to die but to be fair if she didnt think she had HIV - would she have otherwise?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Fantastic couple of episodes, I was hooked! looking forward to all the stuff with Jack now

----------


## Abbie

Im glad Ive started to watching it again now and it looks like Ive started when it getting really good  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

I know what you mean about tina, you didnt want any of them to die but when you have favs out of the family

----------


## Bad Wolf

i cant wait for nialls return!!  he didnt die!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

nope he didnt - you saw his reflection in the ambulance.

We prob wont c him again until the late night episodes with steph though.

After these late night ones does steph and tom come back or have they also left the show?

----------


## Bad Wolf

pretty sure they come back!

----------


## Chris_2k11

they are coming back

----------


## Bryan

OMG just caught this week's omninbus on E4!

How amazing was this week's episodes!? Had me gripped from start to finish! I can't usually watch the omnibus in one go without trailing off to my laptop!

Although I knew Tina was the one who'd die it was still a shock how she went.

Can't believe Niall is still alive! Maybe he'll go and join forces with Clare, and they can come and take over Hollyoaks at christmas!  :Big Grin:   :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

now clare and niall as a double act - they would be a lethal cocktail lol,

and im pretty sure clare would already be on his side since he succedded in killing max without even trying lol

----------


## Katy

It was brilliant, i thought the whole weeks was brilliant and kept me hooked, it was so sad. I think Jacqui will regret shouting after her mam, and then Tina dying. I was absolutley gripped.

----------


## Abbie

I know but at the same time, I was so shocked Myra said names, I dont think I could have!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I know at first when niall said jacqui, carmel your joining mercedes and john paul. I thought he just picked names himself as i didnt notice myra saying anything to him.

It was only when she said tina has a baby and michaela is the youngest i realised she did actually pick - what a horrible thing to have to do

----------


## Abbie

It was horrible! When she said names I was so shocked and started crying!

----------


## Bad Wolf

> It was horrible! When she said names I was so shocked and started crying!


i know!!!  that wrecked it a bit- she just wouldn't do it ever!!

----------


## Abbie

I understand, well dont understand of course, but see where Jacqui is coming from!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i understand how she chose, if she didnt they would all be dead. the way she saw it she could save 2 of her kids, just choosing which 2 must have killed her

----------


## stacyefc

ano but u cud never choose between ur kids. did u notice aswell wen niall was beatin jack up u cud hear sum of his scouse accent cumin out

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

[B]This is quite out of conversation but isnt the baby who plays Max gorgeous? Always laughing and smiling too  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

I cant believe John Paul just left like that  :Angry:  

Are any of the McQueens upset that their sister Tina is dead?????????

Poor Dom

----------


## Chris_2k11

ooh i cant wait for tonights  :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

omg how good is this episode

----------


## *-Rooney-*

OMG there was no need for mercedes to say anything about the pregnancy being a result of the one night stand with tony - its not like it would have came out

----------


## Chris_2k11

> OMG there was no need for mercedes to say anything about the pregnancy being a result of the one night stand with tony - its not like it would have came out


I think it was cos Jacqui said "this is your chance to be totally honest with me Mercedes" or something like that

----------


## *-Rooney-*

but that is the worst thing to tell someone who cant have kids and wants them so desperately - that they got pregnant after one night with YOUR boyfriend

----------


## stacyefc

ano i wud never forgive my sister if she done something like tat. how gorgeous did justin luk in his suit in 2nites episode and what a punch kris has on him

----------


## Bad Wolf

> ano i wud never forgive my sister if she done something like tat. how gorgeous did justin luk in his suit in 2nites episode and what a punch kris has on him


kris is definatley malachy's brother!!!!!

----------


## stacyefc

haha ano ye

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*Could someone please explain to me about Zak and his ringpull?  Why did elliott have it?  And why did he care when he swallowed it? Lol i just didnt get it i think i missed something*

----------


## lizann

> *Could someone please explain to me about Zak and his ringpull?  Why did elliott have it?  And why did he care when he swallowed it? Lol i just didnt get it i think i missed something*


I think Zak was collecting the ring pulls

I cant believe John Paul left and didnt want to attend Tina's funeral 

RIP Tina 

Mercedes was being completely honest with Jacqui even if it hurt

----------


## lizann

Malachy proposed  :Thumbsup:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Malachy proposed


how did i miss that??

----------


## Chris_2k11

I feel a bit sorry for Ste now

----------


## Bad Wolf

how ruddy annoying his ravi???  his accent is constantly changing and he seems to have undergone a personality transplant this week!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I feel a bit sorry for Ste now


why?  He will never change he may be going to anger managment but its all an act he has pretty much said so,

----------


## Katy

I noticed that about Ravi, I feel a bit sorry for Ste i mean he has no chance living with Justin has he.

----------


## Bad Wolf

is ravi supposed to sound geordie?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ravi is a waste of space, please get rid

----------


## Abbie

> is ravi supposed to sound geordie?


 :Lol:  no way is he a geordie, im gonna have to listen out for it now

----------


## Bad Wolf

in the show today he did!!  is accent changes every few lines though

----------


## Abbie

:Ponder:  maybe I should try paying more attention to him

----------


## Bad Wolf

i wouldnt bother- crap character

----------


## Abbie

He does bore me

----------


## *-Rooney-*

looks like ste anger management classes are really working for him ,lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks is getting silly again  :Thumbsdown:  Ravi's sister forget her name, very annoying character  :Thumbsdown:  all this rubbish between Elliot/Hannah/Sarah, and Newt hogging all the screentime, theres way too much focus on him at the minute.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Hollyoaks is getting silly again  Ravi's sister forget her name, very annoying character  all this rubbish between Elliot/Hannah/Sarah, and Newt hogging all the screentime, theres way too much focus on him at the minute.


Leila didnt forget her name, it was because justin was trying to talk to her but they fell out because he pretended that during his amnesia that he believed she was his girlfriend just to make her do everything for him

I think sarah barnes has inherited the crazy gene from kathy - and over Elliott OMG

----------


## Chris_2k11

I meant I forgot her name  :Rotfl:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

o right well it did tie in with what i saw lol

----------


## Abbie

I didnt get it with Newts mum, well I understood it, I just didnt see the point

----------


## *-Rooney-*

what do you mean ?

----------


## Abbie

well what was the point of bringing her in?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well i think it was to just get everyones hopes up when we thought that newt was leavng only to have them dashed and see him stay.

no seriously i think it was for newt to see that even after what had happened he could still rely on frankie and now they will try and salvage the relationship they once had - thats just what i think though

----------


## tammyy2j

Well Ashworths get the Pub with Frankie's help she really cant stand Warren 

Jacqui is really getting out of control how can she be a good parent to baby Max surely Russ his real father would have him. Drinking, Shoplifting, Sleeping with Mark etc 

I really feel sorry for poor Dom

----------


## lizann

close call for Warren and Mandy the slapper 

so Ravi knows

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*Is it just me or was Justin in 2 places at once yesterday lol..one scene showed him putting rubbish out at his flat.. and then the scene straight after shgowed him working in the SU bar in different clothes lol*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah im watching repeat now and i noticed that too, lol

----------


## lizann

When did justin starting working in SU bar? Wasnt he doing debt collecting with Ste  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *Is it just me or was Justin in 2 places at once yesterday lol..one scene showed him putting rubbish out at his flat.. and then the scene straight after shgowed him working in the SU bar in different clothes lol*


haha yeah i was a bit puzzled too

----------


## Chris_2k11

bloody hell talk about comedy funeral haha

----------


## Abbie

Ive missed the funeral but early this week I was thinking what some have you have said, that its getting silly again

----------


## Chris_2k11

god this Mandy/Warren storyline is dire, its doing no favours for either of their characters. and how staged was that scene at the end with Mandy and Cindy.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> When did justin starting working in SU bar? Wasnt he doing debt collecting with Ste


Both justin and ste got the sack because ste took time off for anger management class and the older woman that justin was seeing - her husband complained so when confronted about it ste punched there boss lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

haha how funny was that with Cindy jumping out the wardrobe  :Lol:  I love the way shes turned all detective and got Holly involved lol

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i already dont like the roy family

----------


## lizann

> i already dont like the roy family


me too 

Is Leila suppose to be studying law?

Mandy/Warren/Louise triangle is getting boring

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> i already dont like the roy family
> 
> 
> me too 
> 
> Is Leila suppose to be studying law?
> ...


yeah leila started off studying law but changed it to art without telling her family, because they are so proud of her doing law etc

so hannah and that guy from the mtv awards - wow quick moving now she is away on tour with him in paris for a week. anyone else think elliott is out of the picture now lol

----------


## lizann

Whats the story with Elliot and Hannah? Are they a couple or what?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well hannah said they were at the traffic light party, she said something like im wearing red because im with him, even though he isnt here im not that insecure. (something along those lines). and green was for single as that is the colour leila's new roommate was wearing

----------


## Chris_2k11

When did Mandy's acting get so bad? shes been terrible lately

dont think much of this new family either..

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well cindy knows now- but what will she do with this info,

----------


## Chris_2k11

I cant see her telling Mandy she knows, she'll keep it to herself for now and plan something

----------


## tammyy2j

Cindy blackmailing Warren i really wouldnt cross Warren if i was Cindy  :Nono:  

Mandy and Tony again  :Thumbsdown:  

I thought Tony loved Jacqui 

Malachy books the wedding already and she hasnt even said yes  :Lol:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

is all this on tonights episode? because as far as i know i am up to date and havent seen any of this

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Mandy and Tony again


might have known they'd go down that route  :Thumbsdown:  Im really going off Mandy at the minute.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

did anyone see the logic in yesterdays episode when mr roy was looking for his keys and leila found them and he said something like aah i might have guessed the brains of the family would find them, then he said your going to make a great lawyer someday - why because she found his keys  :Rotfl:

----------


## Katy

i'm not likeing them either, i think they will take some getting used to though, a bit like the Ashworths did.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I have the same feelings about them as when the Valentines first came into it and ive never warmed to them.

----------


## Chris_2k11

So Mandy and Warren are now supposedly in love with each other  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  this storyline gets worse!!  :EEK!:

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*Ste and Justin live like pigs lol.  Its disgusting *

----------


## tammyy2j

So Mandy wants Warren and Ella and her to one big happy family i'm glad she realised she has a child 

I hope Louise beats the crap out of slapper Mandy

----------


## angelblue

Oh i am so glad i am not the only one not liking the Mandy/Warren storyline, Mandy is incredibly selfish and naive in my opinion and warren is no better.

I can not wait until Louise finds out i am assuming they going to regret messing with her. :Cheer:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

michaela went to see sasha the other day and have a drink, it made me wonder - where the heck has she been, at one point it seemed it was only lauren and carmel living there because rememer lauren wouldnt speak to calvin when he got back, she said im only 15 and you have left me on my own to deal with this, she has lost her sister, she nearly died.

Leo and danny went to see lauren and dannys mum i think, and calvin was with sonny but where was sasha?

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate to admit it but i'm liking Louise at the moment 

I'm glad she helped Calvin realise he was wrong about Carmel and she is so much better with Warren than Mandy 

Why does Tony have to give Jacqui anything - they are not married and he is not Max's father  :Confused:  

So now Justin has feelings for Leila aftering seeing her in a bikini - how original

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ok im confused, steph and tom are back in chester today, shouldnt they still be in wales or scotland or wherever it is that niall is gonna be stalking her in the later episodes tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

> ok im confused, steph and tom are back in chester today, shouldnt they still be in wales or scotland or wherever it is that niall is gonna be stalking her in the later episodes tonight


looks like they might be going away again  :Searchme:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> ok im confused, steph and tom are back in chester today, shouldnt they still be in wales or scotland or wherever it is that niall is gonna be stalking her in the later episodes tonight
> 
> 
> looks like they might be going away again


yeah i just heard the message from craig, 

poor steph she shouldnt be getting the grief for what niall did

----------


## tammyy2j

Why is Steph being blamed, she didnt know what Niall would do?

Poor Jacqui, i really thought Tony loved her. 

The new junior McQueen looks so like Carmel 

Is there a spark between Jacqui and the new Roy boy 

It was good seeing Niall back - pschyo Niall is hot  :Heart:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i cant believe myra of all people had a go at steph, she has a nerve

----------


## Florijo

Mrya has strange logic. She was hardly his girlfriend, what they slept together like once!!

Mrya herself spend far more time with Niall than Steph did, probably only second in terms of McQueens (JP obviously lived with him for a while) yet she had no idea he was her son, or that he was a nutter.

Mrya is just trying to shift the blame cos she feels guilty.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

im glad steph stuck up for herself to myra

----------


## lizann

Josh is a bloody moron  :Thumbsdown:  saying that i hope he gets with Michaela instead of Amy

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks as realistic as ever there. "Tony Hutchinson, were arresting you." no given reason or anything  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah he is standing talking to mandy about the whole escapade then the polece come and arrest him, tony saying i havent done anything - talk about a short memory lol

----------


## Kirsty :]

Aww I'm watching the catch up and I feel really sorry for Tony!  :Sad: 
He was stupid... but the bit with Cindy telling him to stay away from Holly  :Sad:  Awwww

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  I know! I feel so sorry for him
why are they doing this to tony!  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I found it really unrealistic with Cindy accusing Tony, considering all the years shes known him. 

I had to laugh at her trying on Louise's dress though haha

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah poor tony, wonder who the witness is - i thought it might have been cindy at first cause she was at the school night out as well but changed my mind.

why does holly call her mum cindy

----------


## Bad Wolf

because cindy isnt much of a mum?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah but to be fair at the moment she is more of a mum than mandy is to ella, i think mandy forgets she has ella half the time just so she can sneak away for a romp with warren

----------


## Chris_2k11

god this Mandy/Warren/Louise stuff is driving me mad

----------


## Abbie

> god this Mandy/Warren/Louise stuff is driving me mad


Same here, but it has to end soon right?

----------


## Chris_2k11

just a few weeks i think

Its Louise and Mandy annoying me the most

----------


## Kirsty :]

Warren should jsut get rid of them both and run away with Calvin.. now that would be a storyline!

----------


## Abbie

That reminds me, what are they doing to Calvin and Carmel  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Terribly boring at the moment

----------


## Chris_2k11

Eli is back  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Thumbsdown: 

Hollyoaks totally AVERAGE at the moment imo

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah considering its the week b4 christmas its not up to much

----------


## Abbie

> Eli is back  
> 
> Hollyoaks totally AVERAGE at the moment imo


Thats what I thought.

BIG dissapointment

----------


## *-Rooney-*

ok so louise is dead yay hallelujah

shock to warren to find out he also killed his baby though

is tony away for good now, good riddance to mandy but i really wanted jacqui to get to tony in time one happy thing at christmas - not too much to ask for

----------


## Kirsty :]

:EEK!: Warren killed Louise?! I'm watching the omnibus now  :Big Grin:  Missed it all this week! Oohhh this is going to be good!

----------


## Rach33

Can someone please explain whether Warren killed Louise or not and if so where did he hide her body it was all a bit OTT if you ask me

----------


## Bad Wolf

that exactly what i was thinking- it made no sense what so ever!!

----------


## Kirsty :]

There's a teeny part of me that thoguht maybe she didn;t die... that was until I saw Warren crying uncontrollably. I'm all confused.

----------


## Bad Wolf

if she did die- what did he do with the body and how did carmel know she was pregnant and how come her alcoholism seemed to dissapear over night

hollyoaks at its bonkers worst

----------


## Kirsty :]

The only one I can help with there, si that she told Carmel she was pregnant in Evissa. 

The others I have no clue about.
The dilemma about where the body is though, that sort of makes me wonder again whether or not she's actually dead. I know it showed Warren sat on her bed with a pillow and all you could see were her feet.. which I suppose was supposed to incline how she was dead, but I don't know.. I have this feeling maybe she came around and Warren paid her off.. haha.. I'm so over-evaluating things here!

----------


## lizann

WTF happened to Louise? Did Warren kill her and if so wheres the body?  :Confused:  

I would prefer him to have killed Mandy she walks away freely with Tony - has he left permanently now?

----------


## Emmie

I'm going to watch the onibus tomorrow and try and make sense of it, gutted roxannes left  :Sad:   she was hilarious

----------


## Bad Wolf

hollyoaks was brilliant tonight- lots of two handers that worked really well, especially spencer and warren- im glad they have literally buried louise quickly, spencer is really showing that warren is not just a murdering thug

the scenes between newt and darren were also fab!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah everyone seems to forget there was ever a wedding and that the bride has literally gone missing lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Sarah/Zoe/Archie/Amy/Josh are all bloody boring 

Why is Jacqui being such a cow to Mercedes she has forgiven Tony and also Myra

----------


## Abbie

> That was a great end scene with Max and Lauren  
> 
> Who played Whitney's mother?


Think youve got the wrong thread

----------


## Abbie

I know I think its been boring for a while, Im just waiting for it to pick up

----------


## Katy

I liked the stuff tonight with the McQueens and Suzanne and Amy and Josh. 

Think the Sarah / Archie (Awful character) / Zoe / Mike is really really mind numbingly boring.

----------


## di marco

over the last week or so ive been trying to catch up with hollyoaks. i thought the xmas epis were quite good even though i knew what was going to happen, although i really wanted louise to end up shooting herself! sarah is really annoying me, i wish she would jump off a cliff and take archie and elliot with her! also i think laurens being a right bitch to anita, if i was anita id stop being friends with her and newt, all they do is use her

----------


## di marco

> Can someone please explain whether Warren killed Louise or not and if so where did he hide her body it was all a bit OTT if you ask me





> There's a teeny part of me that thoguht maybe she didn;t die... that was until I saw Warren crying uncontrollably. I'm all confused.


i first thought that maybe warren killed her accidently seeing as we didnt see it happen, as i dont think he shot her, and then got rid of her body somehow (after thinking during the epi that mandy and louises mum were gonna find her body in the room). but now i dunno how warren would have been able to move her body without anyone seeing. although i think its pretty clear that he thinks he killed her after his reaction to carmel saying louise was pregnant

but now im thinking that maybe he thought he had killed her, left her there and she didnt die and ran off, although then surely he would wonder where her body had gone? i was thinking that we might find out what had happened, but now im guessing that we probably wont find out

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

*Prob only me, but did anyone else notice yesterday on channel 4's episode, the scene with Mercedes telling Myra she was negetive, then Michaela hugged her, then Jacqui made a snide remark, Mercedes' face was grumpy then she let out a smirk.  Dont think that was meant to be shown lol.  She must have been smiling at the actress who plays Michaela or something.  Sorry a bit pointless but im very observent lol.*

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> *Prob only me, but did anyone else notice yesterday on channel 4's episode, the scene with Mercedes telling Myra she was negetive, then Michaela hugged her, then Jacqui made a snide remark, Mercedes' face was grumpy then she let out a smirk.  Dont think that was meant to be shown lol.  She must have been smiling at the actress who plays Michaela or something.  Sorry a bit pointless but im very observent lol.*


*and another thing on yesterday's E4 episode Kris put clothes on the statue outside mobs

and Nancy could see it from her window  

was wondering how because she lives beside Evissa, and the Loft is at the other side of her flat so there would be no way she could have that view from her window lol*

----------


## tammyy2j

The show is boring at the moment  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Katy

yeah i agree, The storys are rubbish, i cannot stick Archie and his stupid fling with Sarah, i just dont care about the characters, i can't stand most of the Roy family either, the mother annoys me greatly.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

why did kris have to go and shout his mouth off about zoe and sarah - surely he knew mike was in hearing distance, isnt zoe supposed to be one of his close friends

----------


## Abbie

> why did kris have to go and shout his mouth off about zoe and sarah - surely he knew mike was in hearing distance, isnt zoe supposed to be one of his close friends


Probably wanted to see something go off

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by xxOShelleyOxx
> 
> 
> *Prob only me, but did anyone else notice yesterday on channel 4's episode, the scene with Mercedes telling Myra she was negetive, then Michaela hugged her, then Jacqui made a snide remark, Mercedes' face was grumpy then she let out a smirk.  Dont think that was meant to be shown lol.  She must have been smiling at the actress who plays Michaela or something.  Sorry a bit pointless but im very observent lol.*
> 
> 
> *and another thing on yesterday's E4 episode Kris put clothes on the statue outside mobs
> 
> and Nancy could see it from her window  
> ...


after reading your post i looked out for it while watching the epi and i think nancy lives above evissa but would have had to look out the window by the sofas to see the statue as i always thought the kitchen window was round the other side? might be wrong though

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> why did kris have to go and shout his mouth off about zoe and sarah - surely he knew mike was in hearing distance, isnt zoe supposed to be one of his close friends
> 
> 
> Probably wanted to see something go off


yeh doesnt kris do that a lot? i think he likes causing arguments even if it hurts/gets into trouble people hes meant to be friends with

----------


## Katy

Yeah, i know what you mean, i can't stand that about Kris, although i am kind of glad its come out, as it was getting boring!

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> ...


Yeah he really does seem like that kinda person

----------


## di marco

> Yeah, i know what you mean, i can't stand that about Kris, although i am kind of glad its come out, as it was getting boring!


im glad its come out too, sarah going on and on about it was getting on my nerves!

----------


## Abbie

Sarah has just got worse and worse over the years

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like zac and michaela, loved it when she went for zoe lol

----------


## Chris_2k11

> The show is boring at the moment


I know, whats going on? I think its been crap for weeks now

----------


## *-Rooney-*

its actually quite shockingly dull , im shocked i thought it would have been on top form during the festive period but nothing

----------


## di marco

ste cooking eggs using yoghurt lol!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  would that even work?!

----------

xxOShelleyOxx (12-01-2009)

----------


## Abbie

> ste cooking eggs using yoghurt lol!  would that even work?!


 :Lol:  got no idea

----------


## *-Rooney-*

because it was wet lol

----------


## xxOShelleyOxx

> ste cooking eggs using yoghurt lol!  would that even work?!


*my boyfriend used butter and it worked lol.. and butter and yohgurt are similair lol*

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i just hope it was natural yoghurt lol imagine lumps of strawberry or peach in your eggs lol

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I love ste he makes me laugh

----------


## tammyy2j

I really like the friendship between Ste/Justin/Dom - it reminds me of Kurt and Jambo in old days of Hollyoaks 

The writers really messed up by having the Zoe/Sarah fling its one of the worst storylines ever

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> ste cooking eggs using yoghurt lol!  would that even work?!
> 
> 
> *my boyfriend used butter and it worked lol.. and butter and yohgurt are similair lol*


hmmmm i suppose, but then again you can use butter to cook with anyway. although im not gonna try the yoghurt idea myself lol!

----------


## Katy

Sarah needs to get a first class ticket out of hollyoaks never to return she is getting on my nerves big style.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

kris is a good one to tell everyone elses secrets, look at him in the space of a week he has bedded both ravi and nancy tut tut, and he slept with his (now)sister in law lol

----------


## Abbie

I dont like Kris either

----------


## di marco

> Sarah needs to get a first class ticket out of hollyoaks never to return she is getting on my nerves big style.


i agree, she seems to get more and more annoying every epi shes in, i wouldnt miss her if she went! i wouldnt mind if lauren left with her either, shes been so horrible to anita these past few weeks

----------


## di marco

> I dont like Kris either


i like kris as a character, i just dunno how they all manage to be friends with him, i think id hate him if i actually knew him lol!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Katy
> 
> 
> Sarah needs to get a first class ticket out of hollyoaks never to return she is getting on my nerves big style.
> 
> 
> i agree, she seems to get more and more annoying every epi shes in, i wouldnt miss her if she went! i wouldnt mind if lauren left with her either, shes been so horrible to anita these past few weeks


yeah but can you really blame lauren shes trying to steal her guy,

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Katy
> ...


I cant really blame her, its just shes a really BAD actress

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Katy
> ...


but she was being mean to her before that, her and newt have been constantly using her so they can see each other, hardly being a nice friend!

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by di marco
> ...


i agree that shes a bad actress, some of her scenes the acting is so cringy!

----------


## Bryan

some good scenes this week. emotional between Mike and Zoe, and Cindy and Steph - some good writing/acting there.

i love nancy and ravi as a couple, that scene where they got back together with Human playing was sweet

----------


## Chris_2k11

still finding it boring  :Sad:  i think the storylines are dire at the minute, I hope it improves soon

----------


## Abbie

> still finding it boring  i think the storylines are dire at the minute, I hope it improves soon


same, i hate it though, hollyoaks always does this

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah itll be boring for a bit then without any warning get great again

----------


## lizann

I'm glad Jacqui and Mercedes are friendly again

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i wish malachy would stop and think about the fact that if it wasnt for Darren, Mercedes would be dead now as well as his dad so he should give Darren a break, 

Darren knows he did wrong and has served his time he was desperate and it isnt like he killed Mal's dad just thought he saw a way out at the time but he was wrong.

But he helped save a lot of lives in the church that day, Mercedes, Jacqui, Myra, Carmel,Michaela, John Paul,

Darren just thought he was some homeless guy who wouldnt be missed he would neber have done it if he knew it was kris and malachy's dad

----------


## di marco

> I'm glad Jacqui and Mercedes are friendly again


im glad jacqui and mercedes have made up as well, and im glad mercedes decided to move back in

lauren was almost bareable in that epi i thought

----------


## di marco

> i wish malachy would stop and think about the fact that if it wasnt for Darren, Mercedes would be dead now as well as his dad so he should give Darren a break, 
> 
> Darren knows he did wrong and has served his time he was desperate and it isnt like he killed Mal's dad just thought he saw a way out at the time but he was wrong.
> 
> But he helped save a lot of lives in the church that day, Mercedes, Jacqui, Myra, Carmel,Michaela, John Paul,
> 
> Darren just thought he was some homeless guy who wouldnt be missed he would neber have done it if he knew it was kris and malachy's dad


i agree with you. i know what darren did was wrong and i can understand malachy being angry, but its not like darren killed their dad, and at the time he did it to try and help jack

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  the mc queens dancing, that was great!

----------


## di marco

> the mc queens dancing, that was great!


lol yeh that was funny! dunno why amy looked embarrassed though, its not like its her family!

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
>  the mc queens dancing, that was great!
> 
> 
> lol yeh that was funny! dunno why amy looked embarrassed though, its not like its her family!


yeah lol, probably just cos they were surrounded by them

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


yeh maybe. cant believe lauren joined in though!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by di marco
> ...


well its sorta lauren and sasha's family too now since calvin and carmel got married - plus it did look like a laugh :Lol:

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


yeh it did look fun! but normally laurens so miserable!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah prob another mistake from the writers lol they maybe forgot hehe

----------


## tammyy2j

Whats with the change in Hannah i.e. the clothes, the flirting etc?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

maybe she enjoyed the difference in attention she got when she had that bet with rhys to have more fun

----------


## Rawnie

I like Zak's sister. I hope she shakes things up a bit. Also:
"Mr Owen is a gimp."  :Lol:

----------


## lizann

I'm not liking Michaela and Zak as a couple at all - i think Michaela had more chemistry and was better suited to Josh

----------


## Chris_2k11

seriously losing interest in this now, i dunno whats going on but they need to get some decent storylines on the go

----------


## Rawnie

> I'm not liking Michaela and Zak as a couple at all - i think Michaela had more chemistry and was better suited to Josh


Really? I love them together. I think they'll be together for a while.. besides it's Amy Josh forever  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rawnie

> seriously losing interest in this now, i dunno whats going on but they need to get some decent storylines on the go


Mmm.. I hope they do something big, like the Nige-McQueen storyline.

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> I'm not liking Michaela and Zak as a couple at all - i think Michaela had more chemistry and was better suited to Josh
> 
> 
> Really? I love them together. I think they'll be together for a while.. besides it's Amy Josh forever


Same I like them as a couple  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rawnie

I hope they get married. Haha. It would be like Carmel's wedding only BETTER!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i think they r too sweet together. they r the 2 who have always been unlucky in love and now they have found love with each other. loved it when zak accidently told her he loved her

----------


## Abbie

Aww it would be really sweet  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rawnie

Yeah, that was so sweet  :Wub: 
And to think he was the boy who made her cry all those months ago  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LostVoodoo

can someone help me out here? i missed a few months of Hollyoaks last year before xmas and i thought i'd caught up- what's this about Ste not being Leah's dad? who is the dad?!

----------


## Rawnie

Amy never knew exactly who Leah's dad was, I think, but they pretended it was Ste to get a flat from the council together.

----------


## Abbie

OH! I thought he was her dad, now im confused

----------


## *-Rooney-*

amy slept with a guy called billy, her and michaela met a park on amys 15th birthday while they were all having a drink. one night stand. she only said it was ste so mike and her family would accept them being together.

----------


## Abbie

so her and ste never slept together?

----------


## Rawnie

Oh... Right. Haha. Wasn't one of the boys she slept with ginger? It seems to stick out in my mind...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rawnie

Not before she had Leah, I don't think.

----------


## Abbie

> Not before she had Leah, I don't think.


And does ste know this?

----------


## Rawnie

Yes... I'm sure. Almost sure.

----------


## Abbie

So he knows that leah is not his?  :Ponder:

----------


## Rawnie

Yeah.. He and Amy both lied, but he's always sort-of been Leah's dad in his mind.

----------


## Abbie

Oh right that makes sense, I always thought he thought he was her dad

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah i think she did sleep with ste after she got pregnant cos when he turned up again and saw her with a baby he asked if it was his. Think she did that when she was going through the rebellious stage with ste when she ended up in a coma after the car crash - at that stage she was about 5 month i think because i remember another nurse telling suzanne

----------


## lizann

pregnant mcqueens  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

That Sasha Valentine is so annoying and irriating - how the hell could Warren go for her  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

I really like the brother relationship between Warren and Spencer - even though he is baddie Warren really cares for his family 

OMG Sasha and Warren would be a terrible pairing  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bryan

what the hell has happened to Hollyoaks? it's crap, and I can't see any signs of improvement!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know! I seem to just have it on in the background now like Emmerdale.

this is the worst ive seen it in a long time

----------


## Abbie

I agree

I havent watched it for weeks and then tried to watch it at the weekend and It was just awful

----------


## Chris_2k11

it started to go downhill late last year when all the Mandy/Warren rubbish was going on and hasnt improved since.

----------


## Abbie

They need to axe half the cast, its sooo painful to watch  :Crying:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

yeah starting with elliot, ash, leila, hailey sasha, ste

----------


## Chris_2k11

> They need to axe half the cast, its sooo painful to watch


Elliot first please! whats all this about him seeing coloured objects or something?!

----------


## Abbie

:EEK!:  you forgot lauren and newt!!! they are the ultimate worst offenders

----------


## Chris_2k11

oh yeah them too!

i'd get rid of all the Valentines, never liked them

----------


## Abbie

I like the Mc Queens apart from this new blonde one, what is it with young actors!!!!

Im trying to think who else I like

----------


## Chris_2k11

Theresa is horrendous  :Sick:

----------


## Abbie

Come to think of it the only young actor who can act, is Tom!!!!

----------


## Rawnie

I like the McQueens too. And Steph. And Tom, when he's on  :Stick Out Tongue: .. Hmm. I like Zak and Hailey. And Kris and Nancy. And Mike. And Archie... I don't think there's anyone else. Maybe Warren, just not at the moment.

----------


## Bryan

> Theresa is horrendous


she is the worst of the lot! we've all said it in our house how crap she is at acting!

the omnibus is so painful to watch now. Two and a half hours of tosh, I get bored after half an hour! 

It doesn't help that the Osbourne/Dean's don't own the pub anymore, the pub should be the centre of the show with a strong family behind the bar, and who have they got? The Ashworths!

There's so many boring characters on the show, and the few gems aren't seen half as much as they should be! Good characters like Jacqui aren't being used to their full potential.

It's just just total tosh! You can tell that Bryan Kirkwood has left!!!

----------

Chris_2k11 (24-02-2009), Rawnie (24-02-2009)

----------


## Rawnie

> There's so many boring characters on the show, and the few gems aren't seen half as much as they should be! Good characters like Jacqui aren't being used to their full potential.


EXACTLY! Why are the McQueens being given awful storylines that, I'm guessing, are to pass time? They might as well not bother even writing plots for them if it's this bad.

EDIT: I love your avatar Bryan  :Wub:

----------


## LostVoodoo

Theresa's hair really scares me! it practically glows in the dark!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Theresa's hair really scares me! it practically glows in the dark!


I hate her whole style, she looks like a clown

----------


## Rawnie

> Originally Posted by LostVoodoo
> 
> 
> Theresa's hair really scares me! it practically glows in the dark!
> 
> 
> I hate her whole style, she looks like a clown


She pretty much IS a clown  :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

ive not seen it in weeks, will probably try and catch up on 4od when im bored! im not too bothered atm though that i havent seen it

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> They need to axe half the cast, its sooo painful to watch 
> 
> 
> Elliot first please! whats all this about him seeing coloured objects or something?!


is that still going on?! the start of that was happening when i last watched it!
  Spoiler:    i thought it was going to have something to do with the auroas (sp?) leila was going on about?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rawnie

> Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


Yes. And Leila can't really see them  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## *-Rooney-*

and get rid of sarah too

----------


## Rawnie

They should totally re-do the show. It could be called McQueenlyoaks or something. Haha  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

I would say get Mandy back but they did that and it failed!

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by di marco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Chris_2k9
> ...


oh right haha ive not seen that part yet!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

finally calvin knows he didnt really kill nige, maybe hollyoaks can get better from now - well lets face it cant get any worse can it

----------


## tammyy2j

What happened to Theresa's eye?

----------


## pinkles14

> What happened to Theresa's eye?


She got up in the night for some thing to eat and smacked it on the cupboard door....

----------

tammyy2j (04-03-2009)

----------


## lizann

I'm really liking Ste more and more - i cant stand Josh and Amy anymore 

Sasha and Warren  :Sick:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is it just me or does Zak seem to be college for ages - i remember him when Lisa and Zara was there 

BTW Zak needs to shave the head again soon

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Where is carmel gone, I know she has left Calvin but where has she went she doesnt seem to be near the mcqueens and no one has mentioned her - shes just disasppeared

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Is it just me or does Zak seem to be college for ages - i remember him when Lisa and Zara was there 
> 
> BTW Zak needs to shave the head again soon


i seem to remember Zak left college during his first year because his brother died in Iraq or something? then he came back to start his course again. that was the time of the often forgotten random character cull...

----------

tammyy2j (11-03-2009)

----------


## *-Rooney-*

so lydia's a lesbian, hmm anyone else think her and sarah will get together

----------


## lizann

So Sasha snogs Rhys to make Warren jealous i think her plan is working but still cant the character of Sasha both Warren and Rhys can do better  :Thumbsdown:  

I'm loving Hannah and Justin - the build up is great  :Thumbsup:

----------


## LostVoodoo

> so lydia's a lesbian, hmm anyone else think her and sarah will get together


they obviously will, in soaps all gay characters fancy all other gay characters simply because they are gay, rather than whether they might actually like each other.

----------


## di marco

ive finally caught up on hollyoaks, just shows that i should be spending time working instead!

----------


## di marco

> Originally Posted by *-Rooney-*
> 
> 
> so lydia's a lesbian, hmm anyone else think her and sarah will get together
> 
> 
> they obviously will, in soaps all gay characters fancy all other gay characters simply because they are gay, rather than whether they might actually like each other.


i thought that too, its so obvious that its going to happen

----------


## di marco

> So Sasha snogs Rhys to make Warren jealous i think her plan is working but still cant the character of Sasha both Warren and Rhys can do better


is that a spoiler? i dont remember that happening

----------


## tammyy2j

Sasha bags her man  :Sick:  she seems way too young and immature for Warren

I'm loving the build up to Justin and Hannah - they have a great chemistry and Ash is a creep

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh im hating ash more every time i see him

----------


## LostVoodoo

Ash really isn't that good looking either, i dont really know what Hannah sees/saw in him.

----------


## tammyy2j

When did Hannah start working at the SU Bar? I thought she worked in her father's Bar 

Theresa was terrible stealing Lauren's poem  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

What is it with chester. Nancy/Sarah and Hannah - A group of close friends have all been in the situation where their boyfriend has turned out to be gay or bi, very likely lol

----------


## tammyy2j

I must prefer Nancy with Russ or Kris than Ravi 

I'm hating Ash more and more

----------


## lizann

OMG could Sasha be anymore annoying

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm liking Ste more and more

----------


## di marco

im liking ste as well, and i really dont like josh. ive only just caught up on the last few weeks and i really wanted kris and nancy to stay together. i also dont like ash

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Anita

----------


## tammyy2j

Why do i get the feeling Ste's new friends the couple Abi and your man are planning on stealing baby Lucas or else Abi will have an affair with Ste  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Ive stopped watching for the time being

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh there is something fishy with them

----------


## lizann

WTF why hasnt any of the Ashworths and Rhys attacked Ash for what he done they now know the truth yet there were ready to lynch Justin  :Confused:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Just watched the omnibus earlier and it was so boring. The Anita storyline could actually be good if the family were decent actors. All of these newbies seriously need to go especially Theresa. and Zoe is Archie's sister? I never knew that haha

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i really cant stand archie either

----------


## Katy

I agree it's a really be story but like you say the acting is shocking. I hate archie he is a first place prat. I can't stand Theresa either I want to turn off eveytime she is on screen.

----------


## Bryan

this is the first week i havent watched the omnibus, and i have to say it really doesnt bother me that i've missed it. this show is utter drivel these days.

----------


## tammyy2j

So Warren told Calvin he killed Louise and his unborn child  :EEK!:  Great performance from Jamie Lomas (Warren)

----------


## Chris_2k11

What a crazy ending tonight! haha first time i was actually glued to the screen in ages!

----------


## LostVoodoo

good episode, but did anyone think the ending was a bit violent to go out at 6:30-7pm? just a couple of punches would have sufficied than a prolonged beating! and how daft is Sasha...

----------


## Katy

Sasha is hopeless! 

but her aside, the rest was brilliant, i loved the fight especially when Steph and all them lot were looking on at them. and Steph said "Darren do something" and his reply was "are you crazy" 

Liked his portaloo idea as well, i think that could make money

----------


## tammyy2j

What a fight - i'm so glad someone beat Calvin he is an useless **** as is his sister Sasha

----------


## *-Rooney-*

finally something worth watching on hollyoaks

----------


## pinkles14

That was some fight with calvin and warren.....

----------


## tammyy2j

Finally Justin and Hannah together  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Chris_2k11

An improvement this week, lets hope it continues

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i missed the beginning of the week, how did that food get in hannahs drawers - is it something to do with Ash?

----------


## angelblue

Hey everyone does anyone know whats going on with Ash i know he is hurt by Hannah running off to Justin. However i think he is going a bit far by trying to make her relapse.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I haven't got a clue whats going on with Ash, but him turning everyone against her, making everyone believe she has relapsed and turning everyone against her and Justin. 
But it has made her have a little bit of a relapse. I think this shows what type of lad he is, if he cant get what he wants he makes the rest pay. :Angry:

----------


## angelblue

I think he started to have feelings for her and when she went to be with justin that was a real blow for him. However this does not excuse what he did to her hopefully he will try to make amends if he really cares for her. :Ponder:

----------


## angel_eyes87

He'll try and make amends but I don't think she will listen, well mainly hope. I mean he has basically made her feel like she was when she was in hospital for her anorexia.

----------


## tammyy2j

Why are Rhys and all the Ashworths still against Justin? :Mad:

----------


## angel_eyes87

Because of his bad reputation, all the Becca and Warren stuff has made them listen to gossip before actually getting to know him.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

Except Josh as he was the one who told Hannah if she liked him go for it

----------


## tammyy2j

Warren is cracking - poor Spencer 

So will Spencer live with the Valentines now?

I think Newt fancies Theresa

----------


## angel_eyes87

Newt and Theresa are supposed to get together, but there may be a love triangle with her and Newts Ex (dont know her name).

Spencer will no doubt live with the Valentines, with Sasha looking after him.

----------


## di marco

> Newt and Theresa are supposed to get together, but there may be a love triangle with her and Newts Ex (dont know her name).


which one, anita or lauren? also if thats an actual spoiler you might wanna put it in spoiler tags next time in case someone doesnt wanna read it  :Smile:

----------


## angel_eyes87

the Love Triangle is with 

  Spoiler:    Lauren

----------


## lizann

Newt is a hyporcite if he gets with Theresa (When he first arrived wasnt against that type of girls that why he went for Lauren - he didnt like swallow artifical airhead girls) 

I'm liking Ste more and more

----------


## tammyy2j

When is Sasha going to realise Warren dont want her - she is pathetic - he even admitted to killing Louise to her  :Angry:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> When is Sasha going to realise Warren dont want her - she is pathetic - he even admitted to killing Louise to her


Shes delusional!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

I thought Justin was to die in the fire and Hannah was to survive total shock

Poor justin getting the blame, did clare get out?

----------


## lizann

> I thought Justin was to die in the fire and Hannah was to survive total shock
> 
> Poor justin getting the blame, did clare get out?


Hannah isnt dead and yes Claire got out.

I was hoping Calvin and Sasha would have perished in the fire 

I felt sorry for Warren and Justin

----------


## Chris_2k11

> I was hoping Calvin and Sasha would have perished in the fire


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  

its a bit ridiculous how Clare just vanished, is she supposed to be invincible or something?

----------


## angel_eyes87

God how annoying was Sasha at the end of Ch4 episode, how dare she blame Justin for starting the fire, god why wasn't she in the Loft, what is the point of Sasha anyway

----------


## lizann

Why was Claire dressed like a hooker  :Confused:

----------


## angel_eyes87

> Why was Claire dressed like a hooker


 :Lol:  But didn't she always dress like that, but less catastrophic.

Because she probably is one now, thats how shes been getting all her money lately. :Rotfl:

----------

